# The graphics card with the hottest looks!



## qubit (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a not-too-serious thread about which card or cards you think look the hottest/meanest/baddest. It's got nothing to do with the actual performance of the card and can go back as many generations as you like.

My personal favourites are the HD 2900 XT & 9800 GX2.

The 2900 has a hot-looking, translucent red cooler with that great flame design on it. The GX2 has a real heavyweight, brute force look to it, which is justified by its awesome performance.


AMD HD 2900 XT






NVIDIA 9800 GX2


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2010)

the 5870, it looks like the batmobile when viewed from the right angle.


----------



## Fishymachine (Jan 26, 2010)

Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X,Asus EAH4890,Asus Mars,Asus GTX 285 Matrix,HIS HD4870 IceQ4 ...maybe MSI Twin Frozer GTX275/285.
As for reference design the 5970 wins by quite a bit


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2010)

There is little style however with the 5 series cards, now my card has some style!


----------



## werez (Jan 26, 2010)

i've seen many , but for some reason i like this one : http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100126/1655780.jpg
It's a GTX285


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2010)

the ASUS matrix 285. 






hot damn.


----------



## warup89 (Jan 26, 2010)

There are some Nice looking GFX card [specially from Asus] that pop out every now and then, but the main two i always liked are:

ASUS EAH4870





ATI radeon X1900's


----------



## Binge (Jan 26, 2010)

Until the graphics cards look like...






I will not be impressed by looks alone.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 26, 2010)

ummm, the 8800GTX Leviathan


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 27, 2010)

The EVGA GTX 285 Classified and 5870/5970 tie as my choice for the top looker. I love cards with backplates on them, plus the whole matte black finish with red accents looks killer.


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

Binge said:


> Until the graphics cards look like...
> 
> http://www.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/36r1.jpg
> 
> I will not be impressed by looks alone.



OMG Binge are you trying to make me lose control?!  _<Qubit struggles to prevent turning into a quivering mass of jelly>_ She's smokin' !

I think you may have a point there....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 27, 2010)

blonde is not too sexy,luckily!


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 27, 2010)

Certainly the Batmobile and the Asus Matrix.
The HIS IceQ3/4 also looks damn hot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2010)

I need a graphics card with Binge's Blonde's piccie on, in fact tell me who she is and I'll print one off and glue it to me damn card!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 27, 2010)

The future of graphics cards will be a 4x3 LCD that lets you upload and display whatever design you want on it.

But before that, they will make them all-white so that you can draw your own design.


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I need a graphics card with Binge's Blonde's piccie on, in fact tell me who she is and I'll print one of and glue it to me damn card!



I'm in love with the hot Sapphire babe. They had a couple of cards with her on and I almost bought them just for her!  I think one was a 3870. There's a full-on picture on the box too. _<gasps>_


----------



## shevanel (Jan 27, 2010)

DUH


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

shevanel said:


> DUH
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/gtx295X4ATI.jpg



With 4 cards packed in like that, all I can think of is... overheating.


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

57xx/58xx/59xx series cards look pretty damn awesome as stock cards go.

Gotta say i like the look of the 8800GTX Leviathan too.

EDIT: almost forgot....


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Asus EAH 4890 with SUPERML cap.






I've a bias as I've got one at the moment, but god-damn for a stock cooler its a beauty.

Having taking it a part even teh engineering is beautiful in a way, a lot of work went into the cooler.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 27, 2010)

Its a monster but i like it 

Gainward 4870X2 GS GLH


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Asus EAH 4890 with SUPERML cap.
> 
> http://www.benchmark.pl/uploads/image/asus_4890_3_large.jpg
> 
> ...



Got to agree, if I got any 4890, that would have been the one.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got to agree, if I got any 4890, that would have been the one.



Fans still noisy though on the Anus...... It's whisper quiet on the toxic, and the GPU is better binned   Cosmetics aside of course because it does look a mean muvvaa!


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Fans still noisy though on the Anus......



yeah mine can be noisy too ahahahah


----------



## afw (Jan 27, 2010)

I like this one ...

ASUS EAH4870x2 Tri-Fan Edition ...


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

afw said:


> I like this one ...



Looks great, but what GPU is it?!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2010)

Binge said:


> Until the graphics cards look like...
> 
> http://www.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/36r1.jpg
> 
> I will not be impressed by looks alone.



She does has some thing in common silicon and plastic too by the looks of it and i bet she don't look like that in the morning.



Tatty_One said:


> *Fans still noisy though on the Anus.*..... It's whisper quiet on the toxic, and the GPU is better binned   Cosmetics aside of course because it does look a mean muvvaa!



Should not be putting fans there bubba. 

Hotest gotta be the 2900XT with the AC cooler on it



Pics are from http://www.legionhardware.com


----------



## techsmith (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, I haven't even seen some of these, probably limited editions. 

I agree with the 5870 vapor-x looks very sleek but powerful.


----------



## afw (Jan 27, 2010)

qubit said:


> Looks great, but what GPU is it?!



ASUS EAH4870x2 Tri-fan Edition ....  awesome card and awesome cooling .... (Earlier Post edited)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> yeah mine can be noisy too ahahahah



Now why don't that surprise me...... you are an aussie after all!


----------



## FilipM (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sparkle had an 8800GTX Calibre edition that was pretty slick.  I can't link a pick atm, but its bad ass.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 27, 2010)

FilipM said:


> http://www.nvnews.net/reviews/xfx_geforce_8800_gts_512mb/images/xfx_geforce_8800_gts_512mb.png



OOOH, the 8800 alpha dog! I loved that card. I remember when it came out, I was short on cash and by the time I saved the dough, they had transformed into 9800's!


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 27, 2010)

stock design of 5870 gets me


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 27, 2010)

Showed up at my door this morning.....


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sparkle had an 8800GTX Calibre edition that was pretty slick.  I can't link a pick atm, but its bad ass.



Here it is:






I also like this Sparkle card:


----------



## cbupdd (Jan 27, 2010)

asus matrix series are damn hot, here 4850 matrix:


----------



## flashstar (Jan 27, 2010)

What about the 2900xt with an Accelero Xtreme?






Edit: Asrock, you got to this before me!

Anyway, +1 for the accelero xtreme and 2900xt!


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

The GeForce 9800 GX2. It did its job of holding up against ATI mighty well, even though its competitive life was only some 4 months. NVIDIA splurged heavily on product design.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2010)

flashstar said:


> What about the 2900xt with an Accelero Xtreme?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=11729
> 
> ...



I have one here the whole thing is MASSIVE even more so if you put your own fans on it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Fans still noisy though on the Anus...... It's whisper quiet on the toxic, and the GPU is better binned   Cosmetics aside of course because it does look a mean muvvaa!





Set the fans to auto, quiet as buggery this card, never goes over 44% fan speed which is still enough for only 60 under load : ]

( and that's for 1ghz core  )


----------



## FilipM (Jan 27, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> OOOH, the 8800 alpha dog! I loved that card. I remember when it came out, I was short on cash and by the time I saved the dough, they had transformed into 9800's!



Yeah, i wanted an 8800GTS myself, but ended up buying a 9800GTX


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

Honestly speaking, Nvidia has by far the best looking 'reference' cards (@ bta's post).


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Set the fans to auto, quiet as buggery this card, never goes over 44% fan speed which is still enough for only 60 under load : ]
> 
> ( and that's for 1ghz core  )



Baaaa only 1ghz, anyone for 1040mhz WITHOUT any voltage or Bios adjustments!


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_9800_gx2_performance_preview/images/01.jpg
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_9800_gx2_performance_preview/images/02.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah, the GX2 is one great looking card and those are some great photos!


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

*For total nerdgasm value...*

Found this while googling for my pictures: *5* 7950 GX2 graphics cards. Awesome!  I've actually got an EVGA one of these.






EDIT: Mind you, there's nothing quite like seeing the same reference design repeated 5 times with a different sticker...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

Upcoming ATI Radeon HD 5450 Reference design:


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 for the stock HD5870 ( next to a baby HD5750  )


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

Radeon HD 2900 XT


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

Radeon X1950 XTX


----------



## MRCL (Jan 27, 2010)

Uuuuh....


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 27, 2010)

in my opinion....







if my graphic's card was looking like something like this... i sure would play, really hard


----------



## MRCL (Jan 27, 2010)

Graphics cards shouldn't have tramp stamps tho.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Graphics cards shouldn't have tramp stamps tho.




It means they'll let you stick it in there p.....er!


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Upcoming ATI Radeon HD 5450 Reference design:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/bta98kle.jpg



Woa, that's one cool (hot?) looking card! 

Gotta get me one of these just for babeness factor. 

Do you know when it's being released?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

qubit said:


> Woa, that's one cool (hot?) looking card!
> 
> Gotta get me one of these just for babeness factor.
> 
> Do you know when it's being released?



Within this quarter. Likely Feb.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

Radeon HD 5570, and HD 5450.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

That heatsink whilst looking awesome is such an inefficient design XD could of had the same surface area in something much lower profile me thinks.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 28, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Uuuuh....
> 
> http://image3.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/bfg-gtx-295-liquid.jpg





A great couple with this


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 28, 2010)

Brute force



*



*


----------



## qubit (Jan 28, 2010)

Animalpak said:


>



Hey Animalpak, I've got that exact card.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jan 28, 2010)

I've always been a sucker for any ATi with the reference style red blower cooler like this...


----------



## qubit (Jan 28, 2010)

MN12BIRD said:


> I've always been a sucker for any ATi with the reference style red blower cooler like this...
> 
> http://i.neoseeker.com/p/Hardware/V...elerators/radeon_hd_4890_xoc_profilelarge.jpg



I had a HIS 4870 512MB which I loved the look of (and performance was pretty good, too). I then sold it on eBay to upgrade to a GTX 285 and have missed it ever since.


----------



## Oliver (Jan 28, 2010)

Binge said:


> Until the graphics cards look like...
> 
> http://www.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/36r1.jpg
> 
> I will not be impressed by looks alone.



I have to agree..............


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 28, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Brute force
> *http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/DSC_0008.jpg*
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/xfx-8800gtx-front.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/asus_gtx285_12.jpg


Its Funny that the 5870 is bigger than all these Beasts 
The 5970 will smash down a solid wall.


----------



## Crisium (Feb 1, 2010)

ASUS EAH4870 512MB


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 1, 2010)

the cooler from 4770 and also the same for 3870...











also the fire pro design...











Black sexy design


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Feb 1, 2010)

Might be one of my most favorite threads ever! This is very fun to look through


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 1, 2010)

Gjohnst4 said:


> Might be one of my most favorite threads ever! This is very fun to look through



Agree


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I still have a soft spot in my heart for my old ASUS 9800 Pro 256MB.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha I have to give a vote to that "GTX295X4 STFU Edition." But I also always liked my old HIS IceQ X1800GTO:


----------



## btarunr (Feb 1, 2010)

This was the $500 card in those days (circa 2004):






Gainward GeForce FX 5950 Ultra Golden Sample Edition.


----------



## techsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

whoa, what is that extra bracket thing on the Firepro?  

I wish more cards have designs on the other side instead of just PCB because that's the one that is most often visible. hehe


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 2, 2010)

techsmith said:


> whoa, what is that extra bracket thing on the Firepro?
> 
> I wish more cards have designs on the other side instead of just PCB because that's the one that is most often visible. hehe


That bracket is for workstations, which have extra support for longer cards. 
It takes the weight away from the mobo.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> DUH
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/gtx295X4ATI.jpg



there is no way that could possibly work but it does look pretty dam nice..Take that ATI..(oh wait im using ATI)

I like the XFX5770s with the Bloodrage mobo from my qpack mod




They looked a lot better after I blacked out the red Batman headlight rings


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 2, 2010)

The 9800GT Akimbo edition





Need a engine of an F1 car?? 5750 formula cooled:


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 2, 2010)

That is not the Fastest card, also not the best card, but that's *THE SLIMMEST* GTX 260 SP 216 Ever !


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 2, 2010)

Blimey, this is like a trip down memory lane 

What about this: http://www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/diamond-hd4870xoc.jpg ) I cant post a pic cos Im at work lol)


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 2, 2010)

Indra EMC said:


> That is not the Fastest card, also not the best card, but that's *THE SLIMMEST* GTX 260 SP 216 Ever !
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/816/08.jpg
> 
> ...


Now this thing is literally HOT


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 2, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Now this thing is literally HOT



you can say that GPU are the *HOTTEST* card available on the market today 






53'C on Idle, (maybe almost 100'c on full load)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Indra EMC said:


> you can say that GPU are the *HOTTEST* card available on the market today
> 
> http://images.tweaktown.com/content/3/0/3009_43.png
> 
> 53'C on Idle, (maybe almost 100'c on full load)



From what I've seen of it, it actually isn't.  Thanks to the copper fins(the standard card uses aluminum), and really fast and loud fan, temps actually aren't too bad.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 4, 2010)

moar!


----------



## nt300 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a nice looking card.


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 5, 2010)

nt300 said:


> This is a nice looking card.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/XFX 5870.jpg



that's reference card with nice looking sticker on it.

XFX always put a good sticker on their cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2010)

I like simplicity (and nostalgia!) ..... Hercules 3D prophet 9000 circa 2002/03...............  Note how little cooling the cards needed back then!


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

*And here it is in person when not in space* 
*This new card was designed by aliens to compete with Nvidia!*


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

Down Boyz, down.....


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I like simplicity (and nostalgia!) ..... Hercules 3D prophet 9000 circa 2002/03...............  Note how little cooling the cards needed back then!





80 grams of copper, still not bad when you consider some cards only have 200 or so of allum sometimes


----------



## qubit (Feb 8, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Down Boyz, down.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Girl in BLUE.jpg



OMG she's gorgeous, I'm panting uncontrollably!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

qubit said:


> OMG she's gorgeous, I'm panting uncontrollably!




She's got hypermobile joints by the looks of things, her knee is actually slightly hyper extended.

She's going to age terribly


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## shevanel (Feb 8, 2010)

If you played CS 1.6  then having this card gave some braggin rights..






Look at that box, infinite graphics effects. Too funny.

in 10 years, todays 8 year olds  will be posting nostalgia and images of radeon 5970's and laughing about "people actually paid $700 for that piece of shit!!"


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I like simplicity (and nostalgia!) ..... Hercules 3D prophet 9000 circa 2002/03...............  Note how little cooling the cards needed back then!



That thing is a dinosaur, but it does have a certain something about it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Down Boyz, down.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Girl in BLUE.jpg



am i the only one, preffering his Women slightly chubbier? 
like 15kg heavier,than the Girl pictured?
i dont find Bones very sexy,u know? and i dont like Breast Implants

i also love the Design of EVGA´s stock coolers.they look good,and cool better. and theyre whisper quiet





controversial opinion?


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 8, 2010)

3slots Palit 4870x2


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 8, 2010)

cbupdd said:


> 3slots Palit 4870x2
> http://www.madboxpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/palit_revolution_700_4870_x2_02.jpg



Now that's just silly.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 9, 2010)

Though small and slim the Zotac AMP 8800GT has a groovy amber colored cooling fan and an attractive PCB color.





I also loved the look of my ATI X1950: the cover plastic is UV reactive red and the copper heatsink shows through the cover.
\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another memorable hard was my 2900XT...the first e-peener of a card...what a beast. The silver flames on the transparent red cover looked great. And you could see the heatsink...but it was aluminum so not quite as exciting as the X1950. Unfortunately the red plastic is not UV reactive...but still a really nice looking e-peener.





And I almost spent a boatload of coin on the red edition 295 GTX...just because it looked so damn good....but I am glad I didn't.


----------



## qubit (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah CyberDruid, I loved my 2900 XT too, as you can see. Even though it was an underperformer and irritatingly noisy, I've kept it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 9, 2010)

qubit said:


> OMG she's gorgeous, I'm panting uncontrollably!


Hey that's my wife 



pantherx12 said:


> She's got hypermobile joints by the looks of things, her knee is actually slightly hyper extended.
> 
> She's going to age terribly


You really think so? She hits the gym at least 3 days a week and is healthy & quite energetic especially in places were its dark. It's bad enough every single guy hits on her whenever we go out together. Even with our 3 year old with us


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I like simplicity (and nostalgia!) ..... Hercules 3D prophet 9000 circa 2002/03...............  Note how little cooling the cards needed back then!



Too Bad hercules is no longer around, they made a kick ass product

About the X1950 Pro Dual, I wonder how it would perform with todays drivers, aka a revisit maybe?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well its only a case of her having to stand with good posture and keep joints in alignment to avoid it eh


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Hey that's my wife
> 
> 
> You really think so? She hits the gym at least 3 days a week and is healthy & quite energetic especially in places were its dark. It's bad enough every single guy hits on her whenever we go out together. Even with our 3 year old with us



i would get mad, i simply hate when that happens to me! and my not even married! you had to beat up a few respectless fuggers,until today,eh?


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 9, 2010)

Graphic cards got worst. When I was born the graphics were awesome REAL LIFE and real time but now there is all this bullshit DX9,DX10,DX11, Opengl.

Time to shoot up brb


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 9, 2010)

audiotranceable said:


> Graphic cards got worst. When I was born the graphics were awesome REAL LIFE and real time but now there is all this bullshit DX9,DX10,DX11, Opengl.
> 
> Time to shoot up brb



youre living counterclockwise? so you began your life as granddad, and will die as baby?
that would give a stright mindfuck


----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2010)

*The GTX480*

I've had a closer look at the GTX480 and think yeah, this is a pretty hot looking card too. I especially like the metallic fins on the top.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

qubit said:


> I've had a closer look at the GTX480 and think yeah, this is a pretty hot looking card too. I especially like the metallic fins on the top.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/NvidiaGTX480.jpg




+1

Think its a great looking card, the heatsink is very nicely crafted /designed as well.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

Early homemade air mod on some GTX 280's lol...110cfm each.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 29, 2010)

qubit said:


> I've had a closer look at the GTX480 and think yeah, this is a pretty hot looking card too. I especially like the metallic fins on the top.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/NvidiaGTX480.jpg



It runs as hot as it looks.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> It runs as hot as it looks.



LMAO I was gonna say that


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Early homemade air mod on some GTX 280's lol...110cfm each.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00163.jpg



looks awesome!

Temps before and after please


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> looks awesome!
> 
> Temps before and after please



That was a long time ago. I finally went to these on those cards...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

Aww do you remember roughly how many degrees c they dropped of teh temperatures?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aww do you remember roughly how many degrees c they dropped of teh temperatures?



Don't know the temps but it enabled me to clock them like this briefly for benches...

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/861447_rickss69_aquamark_2x_geforce_gtx_280_352658_marks


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.mvktech.net/images/reviews/cal880+oc/sp88oc-card-bg-02.jpg
> 
> I also like this Sparkle card:





fafa21 said:


>



Yeah, Calibre makes a return!!! Nice choice man!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dang! Some of these cards look to sexy to hide in a case...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

Your loop must be just as sexy as those cards!  I loved looking at my loop, too bad I didn't have gpu blocks or NB/Mosfet blocks cooled.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

The 6600GT!!! im my book its the best AGP card i ever owned


----------



## Frizz (Mar 29, 2010)

I've always found the IceQ series to be appealing for my wallet.


----------



## monte84 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## qubit (Mar 29, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> It runs as hot as it looks.



I knew someone was gonna say something like that. Good one!


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

*sexiest graphic card*

what is the most sexiest looking card ever(not talk about performance!) from heatsink to PCB layout and quality and power control unit..but the most important is the *look* the best design feature!

for some reason the current graphic card are tend to be 2 slot heavy/chunk/heavy heatsink and ugly looking and it rare to find single slot or 2 slot but better looking card nowadays...

this might be the best looking card so far.....far better than these chunky gtx460...





zotac 9600gt amp




hd 3850 reference 





asus 7800gtx


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 5, 2010)

You should definitely turn this into a poll and see what everyone thinks!


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> You should definitely turn this into a poll and see what everyone thinks!



i just try to make it flexible to discuss......everyone can bring the best looking card they prefer as well


----------



## mudkip (Oct 5, 2010)

The 7900GTX


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, it may be just me, but I like the sleek look of the reference GTX 470. I looooooove it. It'll look even better when I get a water block on it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

I know you mentioned it in your first post, but I think the eVGA GTX 460 EE is a very slick looking card.






The silk-screened lettering and swoosh design, along with the shape of the cooler, the all black color scheme, and the inlayed chrome eVGA logos, really make it look nice.  It is nice to see a card with silk screened designs on them instead of a shitty ugly sticker like most cards today.

More pictures here, along with a 360° View.



cheezburger said:


> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/stories/ZOTAC/9600gt/zotac_9600gt_amp.jpg
> zotac 9600gt amp
> http://regmedia.co.uk/2007/12/10/asus_eah3850_1.jpg
> hd 3850 reference
> ...



The 9800GT is reference, unless you are referring to that god awful sticker.

And the 7800GTX is referecne also(and the pictured one isn't even an ASUS card).


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 5, 2010)

Old favourite: XFX 6800GT






Newer favourite: ASUS MARS






Newest favourite: Vapor-X 5870


----------



## human_error (Oct 5, 2010)

x1950xtx - that was one badass card and was the first to sport the modern double-slot with a fan at the back blowin' air out of the case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Also forgot to mention that I'm partial to the reference HD 2900 XT looks:






The cooler flame design on the see-thru plastic shroud was just bad ass looking.

The x1950 Pro was pretty tight looking too:


----------



## v12dock (Oct 5, 2010)

mudkip said:


> The 7900GTX http://xtbuy.com/image/album/NVIDIA+7900GTX/Nvidia_7900GTX6.jpg



+1 I always thought that was a amazing looking card


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I know you mentioned it in your first post, but I think the eVGA GTX 460 EE is a very slick looking card.
> The 9800GT is reference, unless you are referring to that god awful sticker.
> 
> And the 7800GTX is referecne also(and the pictured one isn't even an ASUS card).



indeed evga might be the only gtx 460 with acceptable looking...


the zotac amp is 9600gt reference indeed and other like hd 3850 and 7800 gtx are also reference board....reference are creation of god itself....


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 5, 2010)

I think this is sexy.

I think there is a problem with the picture. Will fix it in the morning.


----------



## human_error (Oct 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I think this is sexy.
> 
> I think there is a problem with the picture. Will fix it in the morning.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101004/image001.png



Trust me - there is _nothing_ wrong with that picture


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 5, 2010)

I find the GTX 295 and 4870x2 quite appealing to the eye


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 5, 2010)

Game over baby!!!!! I dare anyone to top this for sexy Remember how G80 changed the game also.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Game over baby!!!!! I dare anyone to top this for sexy Remember how G80 changed the game also.
> 
> http://www.hoc.hu/upload/articles/330_Alb_8800GTS320MB.jpg








Black PCB = Win!


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Black PCB = Win!







bfg 9600gt oc2 

i personally like blue pcb better.....blue pcb + reference model = sexiest


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2010)

9800GX2:





EVGA 8800GT (I had one, sexy as hell):


----------



## GSG-9 (Oct 5, 2010)

The images on cards never really did anything for me, I am a huge fan of the dual slot exhaust coolers, the more innovative the cooling the more attracted I am to the card in general.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 5, 2010)

I think the 470 looks the sleekest, but the 4870x2 most badass. Also the 5XXX series Batmobiles looks just great.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 5, 2010)

This is the graphics card I find sexiest: 





Oh wait did I accidentally post a picture of me and my girl, oh right I forgot PCB's AND COOLERS AREN'T SEXY, maybe elegant, maybe sleek, possibly even with an element of beauty but not sexy...

sorry for the rant, If were talking about a really cool cooler design that comes together with a theme:


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 5, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> This is the graphics card I find sexiest:
> http://i.imgur.com/4ysIv.jpg
> 
> Oh wait did I accidentally post a picture of me my girl, oh right I forgot PCB's AND COOLERS AREN'T SEXY, maybe elegant, maybe sleek, possibly even with an element of beauty but not sexy...
> ...



You = hotter than her. 

No homo.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 5, 2010)

eVGA are the best.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 9800GX2:
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/xfx_9800gx2/16.jpg
> 
> EVGA 8800GT (I had one, sexy as hell):
> http://www.evga.com/articles/images/378_banner.jpg



im currently running that xfx gx2

my personal favorite is the asus 3870x2






though sadly i never owned one


----------



## qubit (Oct 5, 2010)

I started a thread just like this some time ago called The graphics card with the hottest looks? so mods might want to merge them.


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> I started a thread just like this some time ago called The graphics card with the hottest looks? so mods might want to merge them.



Done.


----------



## wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Game over baby!!!!! I dare anyone to top this for sexy Remember how G80 changed the game also.



QFT, expect IMO the sexiest G80 is;


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 5, 2010)

human_error said:


> x1950xtx - that was one badass card and was the first to sport the modern double-slot with a fan at the back blowin' air out of the case.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/cards2.jpg



Actually that's not quite true. The first was reference GeForce FX...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 5, 2010)

I know it's a newer card.... so I don't mean to be a poser and I have never owned one. But I think the Asus 5870 Matrix card is the best looking I have ever seen. Especially with it lighting up the way it does.... ohh wee that looks awesome!


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 5, 2010)

The Voodoo 5 6000


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 5, 2010)

OR


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

4870x2 nuff said

the weight of that card alone


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 5, 2010)

EVGA GTX295 "Red" edition in Quad SLi...... pure sex on a PCB


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 5, 2010)

SPARKLE Calibre Series X480 






KFA2 GTX470 






ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1GD5






GIGABYTE GTX470 SOC


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2010)

I like turtles!

I like the HAWK


----------



## btarunr (Oct 5, 2010)

AMD Cayman (Radeon HD 6970) It will look good with its final black PCB.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

do you really think that is a 6970? i mean, all other dual chip cards only have one SLI/CF finger on the top


----------



## btarunr (Oct 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you really think that is a 6970? i mean, all other dual chip cards only have one SLI/CF finger on the top



HD 6970 is single-GPU. HD 6990 is the dual-GPU "Antilles" card.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

oooooh  

sorry lol


----------



## wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you really think that is a 6970? i mean, all other dual chip cards only have one SLI/CF finger on the top



its looking like it will be single GPU but carry that 6970 name, and be a sexy card


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 5, 2010)

the GTX470 SOC with black PCB will be nicr


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL 6970 not dual? lame! confusing!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> LOL 6970 not dual? lame! confusing!



I agree, why the hell are they changing it, but apart from that, there are some very nice looking cards in this thread


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 5, 2010)

EVGA GTX 295 FTW Edition. I swear it looked gorgious, performed gorgious but also fetched a gorgious price when I sold it in favor of my fugly looking msi gtx470 + 250$ on top.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> EVGA GTX295 "Red" edition in Quad SLi...... pure sex on a PCB



i want these


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 5, 2010)

Love the sticker


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 5, 2010)

i think my old 295 was pretty darn smexy too


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-09-06/28a.jpg
> 
> AMD Cayman (Radeon HD 6970) It will look good with its final black PCB.



charlies already said this(naming) is hoax! however I'm not willing to continue naming issue in this thread...this thread is about beautiness of the graphic card


----------



## qubit (Oct 5, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Love the sticker
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/xfx-8800gtx-scan-front.jpg



I've got this exact card!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 5, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> charlies already said this(naming) is hoax! however I'm not willing to continue naming issue in this thread...this thread is about beautiness of the graphic card



You can trust me more than Charlie. Trust me.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 5, 2010)

btarunr said:


> You can trust me more than Charlie. Trust me.


 lol ok!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 5, 2010)

if we're talking stickers.

Hercules 3d prophet 9800xt






for pcb I love this one


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> if we're talking stickers.
> 
> Hercules 3d prophet 9800xt
> 
> ...



Dude I thank you for posting up a pic of a 9800XT I've been waiting for sumone to post one of these classic beasts up


----------



## Melvis (Oct 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 4870x2 nuff said
> 
> the weight of that card alone
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/200810241516235872.jpg



Now that's what im talking about 

Wish i could look at mine more often, damn none windowed case!!


----------



## mudkip (Oct 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> This is the graphics card I find sexiest:
> http://i.imgur.com/4ysIv.jpg
> 
> Oh wait did I accidentally post a picture of me and my girl, oh right I forgot PCB's AND COOLERS AREN'T SEXY, maybe elegant, maybe sleek, possibly even with an element of beauty but not sexy...



I'd do you.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2010)

to be true, finding hardware sexy can be indeed sexually stimulating... if you are sexually disturbed, after ICD-10


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 6, 2010)

The color scheme on this fits perfect in my case.  And I like how it looks regardless, one of the reasons for going toxic instead of reference


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 6, 2010)

The graphics card with the hottest look is:




<--- this one


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^ isn't that one from the tpu 3d render contest?


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 6, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> ^^^ isn't that one from the tpu 3d render contest?



Yeah.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 6, 2010)

IRL what card would that represent then.  I would say it's the radeon 10990 (not due for another 5 years) that would make it pretty darn sexy to have a card from the future.


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 6, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> IRL what card would that represent then.  I would say it's the radeon 10990 (not due for another 5 years) *that would make it pretty darn sexy to have a card from the future.*



Except you'd have to wait 5 years to have decent drivers lol... and make use of all the fancy DX13 features listed. Believe me, you'd die to have those features... for 5 years... bitter death...


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 6, 2010)

since it would be from the future and they know everything in the future.  The actually discovered how to make the card write its own drivers continually adapting to games and usage


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 6, 2010)

I always liked the look of these, though I have no idea how well the coolers perform.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 6, 2010)

the only graphic card intel ever made 






intel i740

ancestor of all mainstream card- sis 6326


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 6, 2010)

cheezburger said:


> the only graphic card intel ever made
> 
> http://dl.maximumpc.com/galleries/gpuhistory/i740.png
> 
> ...



Pervert... you like old ladies! reaaaaally old ladies


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 6, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> Pervert... you like old ladies! reaaaaally old ladies



sometime old ladies are more taste and experience


----------



## Benetanegia (Oct 6, 2010)

aaah but even on her youth, i740 was that lady at the corner of the bar no one wanted even after 20 beers.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> I always liked the look of these, though I have no idea how well the coolers perform.



well.


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 6, 2010)

Benetanegia said:


> aaah but even on her youth, i740 was that lady at the corner of the bar no one wanted even after 20 beers.



she just have bad serving skill(bad driver) doesn't affecting her beautiness(graphic feature) and sensational reaction(speed,frame rate/performance)


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## qubit (Oct 6, 2010)

Igorius said:


> http://i.wp.pl/a/f/jpeg/24114/asus-rog-ares-karta-graficzna-490.jpeg



I see that's just a _template_ of a card.  Look carefully at the pci-e connector, people.

What model is it supposed to be?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

this one ASUS ARES/2DIS/4GD5 Radeon HD 5870 X2 4GB 256-bit ...

its real


----------



## Igorius (Oct 6, 2010)

ASUS MARS 2


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a suggestion:






You don't get more badass than 4 GPUs on a single card.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

*remember the good old days?*

this was my first real nice card and i still like the looks of it today. it came with 2x blue led lights  and rocked all the games i had at the time. not many cards have leds on them or 128mb of GDDR3 RAM!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 6, 2010)

I really luv these card designs so take ur pik






No matter how hot these cards run, they still look beastly










BUT I really liked this XFX HD4850 design they had a sqaurey sci-fi look to it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh how i miss my 8800GT:





But it won't be forgotten with my KFA2 GTX 460 EX OC 768mb:


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 6, 2010)

This card is damn sexyyy!!!




And this one is my favorite:


----------



## cheezburger (Oct 9, 2010)

that is one sexy bastard....


----------



## Igorius (Nov 19, 2010)

What do you think about it?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 19, 2010)

I hate to be that guy but those Asian girls who look like they haven't hit puberty just don't do it for me.


----------



## Benetanegia (Nov 19, 2010)

Igorius said:


> What do you think about it?
> 
> http://pic.xfastest.com/sxs112/ASUS/M4A785D-M-M-PRO-OPEN.old/008.jpg
> 
> http://i1.sinaimg.cn/IT/h/2008-09-10/f95c1fe7b0437431a414ffc4df7621f4.jpg



This is the hottest graphics card's thread, so you are supposed to post pics of GPUs not of hot babes... I appreciate the pics, but I see no cards in those pics so what are you doing? 

_10 mins later...
_

OH! there they are! hmm certainly this was an optical illusion like the duck/bunny picture thingy or what? GPUs were not there from the beginning. I swear!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 19, 2010)

Well there's my old one - just switched to a Golden Edition.


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2010)

Igorius said:


> What do you think about it?
> 
> http://pic.xfastest.com/sxs112/ASUS/M4A785D-M-M-PRO-OPEN.old/008.jpg
> 
> http://i1.sinaimg.cn/IT/h/2008-09-10/f95c1fe7b0437431a414ffc4df7621f4.jpg



Oh god, those graphics cards and the Asus box are sooo hot!!!   _<deep breaths qubit, deep breaths, keep calm now>_

I think there's other stuff in the background of those pictures, but I just can't see it clearly!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2010)

GTX 470 do look pretty sweet, but look better with WB's~


----------



## Igorius (Nov 20, 2010)

*Here you go, here's my graphics card
Isn't it sexy?*







*And here isn't any Asian girl *


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2010)

Igorius said:


> *Here you go, here's my graphics card
> Isn't it sexy?*



Awe man, you gotta tell us which model it is!!

This is post 2222 by the way.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 20, 2010)

My babies look good . Starting from GTX480 (beastly looking heatpipes sticking out), GTX295 single PCB (Nice backplate), and lastly GTX580 (sleek and powerfull)


----------



## Igorius (Nov 20, 2010)

qubit said:


> Awe man, you gotta tell us which model it is!!



Don't you know? It's the Palit Radeon HD4850 512MB DDR3 sonic (685/1000).


----------



## sapetto (Nov 20, 2010)

Not bad eh


----------



## Igorius (Nov 20, 2010)

It's my previous card.
Do you know what's this?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 20, 2010)

i like ati 5970, it looks sleek, straight, simple with red and black and powerful, i mean not just on the card but performance too
personally i dont like nvidia reference design coz they put hole on the pcb and the cooler its not impressive, kinda boring


----------



## Stak (Nov 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> DUH
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/gtx295X4ATI.jpg



im a little late with this (just found this thread lol) 


hahah ATI stfu edition


----------



## qubit (Nov 20, 2010)

Igorius said:


> It's my previous card.
> Do you know what's this?



It's a GeForce 6800 Ultra, obviously!


----------



## Igorius (Nov 22, 2010)

Isn't it hot?






???


----------



## largon (Nov 23, 2010)

The last card I had interest in the looks of it: 




The year was 2000.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2010)

Very, very old video cards here, but were some of the most bad ass cards one could get a hold of

The Diamond Monster 3DII's with the cable to do the SLi.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 24, 2010)

*Tub of shit*

My could look like a tub of shit and if worked good, I could care less. Just got the 6870 though and 
I have to say it looks pretty sweet and the PCI power inputs are designed a hella lot better then
my other red brick 4870.


----------



## JerryTsao (Nov 25, 2010)

how about this thing?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Igorius (Nov 25, 2010)

JerryTsao said:


> how about this thing?



What's this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 25, 2010)

asian card, gtx-460 i think


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 25, 2010)

Now thats a real video card,

And I own that video card


----------



## JerryTsao (Nov 26, 2010)

Igorius said:


> What's this?



obviously it's a graphics card


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://www.dvhardware.net/news/2010/galaxy_geforce_gtx_470_expreview.jpg
> 
> Now thats a real video card,
> 
> And I own that video card



It's got a futuristic, sci-fi look.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 26, 2010)

Igorius said:


> What's this?




Looks like from colorful.. i-Came series


----------



## Igorius (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a Colorful GeForce GTS450, isn't it?


-----------------------------------------------------------------






I want this graphics card


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, good looking card.. I think that LAN_deRf_HA has one.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 26, 2010)

My new card arriving on Monday with the rest of my new rig. Best thing about it? Deathly quiet even when heavily overclocked NICE


----------



## Igorius (Nov 27, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah, good looking card.. I think that LAN_deRf_HA has one.



It's GTX465 Twin Frozr II made by MSI 



LifeOnMars said:


> My new card arriving on Monday with the rest of my new rig. Best thing about it? Deathly quiet even when heavily overclocked NICE



GTX460 SuperOverclock by Gigabyte.
Good. Very good. 


*What is better? This GTX465 by MSI or that GTX460 by Gigabyte*?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2010)

Asus Ares 5870x2


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't like Ares, I'd of preferred a full shroud or not shroud, not this in-between business! lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't like Ares, I'd of preferred a full shroud or not shroud, not this in-between business! lol



not having one on the ares would look really nice showing all the copper of the heatsink.


----------



## Igorius (Nov 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Asus Ares 5870x2



Too much copper.
It is too heavy for my motherboard


----------



## KainXS (Nov 28, 2010)

not really 





you could probably make a custom shroud though to make it look nice.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I had an ares, I'd stick more heatsinks on the heatsinks, look how nice and flat that surface is XD


----------



## hoax32 (Nov 28, 2010)

Im telling YA!!!*BADASS!!!*






Back in the days this was the most frightening thing ever!


----------



## qubit (Nov 28, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> Im telling YA!!!*BADASS!!!*
> 
> http://cervete.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/027-videocard-wang-m-ega.jpg
> 
> Back in the days this was the most frightening thing ever!



What the hell is it?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2010)

EVGA GTX 470:











And considering i own one i can say it's a hot looking card.(and a hot running card too lol, just a joke)


The 3870 X2 was also a great looking card:


----------



## hoax32 (Nov 28, 2010)

qubit said:


> What the hell is it?



Gues.....


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 28, 2010)

I love my baby! This video card is darn cute and love to eat my power supply!!

I am weird and I got two of these cute ladies...


----------



## qubit (Nov 28, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> Gues.....



I have no idea. Gimme a clue please!

Oh and your avatar's making me go crosseyed.  



Tyrael said:


> I love my baby! This video card is darn cute and love to eat my power supply!!
> 
> I am weird and I got two of these cute ladies...



Oh god, I can relate to this.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 28, 2010)

qubit said:


> I have no idea. Gimme a clue please!
> 
> Oh and your avatar's making me go crosseyed.
> 
> ...



Your GPU is your ladies and your CPU (if you have any power - kick ass edition), then that is your malibu club! All of your electrons (electrical surge that flows around your components) are your host! They run your club and give you the power to use your PC for games!


----------



## qubit (Nov 28, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Your GPU is your ladies and your CPU (if you have any power - kick ass edition), then that is your malibu club! All of your electrons (electrical surge that flows around your components) are your host! They run your club and give you the power to use your PC for games!



Ok, you've got me, I give up, lol.


----------



## hoax32 (Nov 28, 2010)

qubit said:


> I have no idea. Gimme a clue please!
> 
> Oh and your avatar's making me go crosseyed.



Its my first ISA video card!!! (and the biggest, ive ever had!!!) 
Its currently hanging in my room for decoration porpuse next to my motherboard collection! 

By the way, are ur eyes ok?


----------



## Igorius (Dec 27, 2010)

*Do you know what could it be?*


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Your GPU is your ladies and your CPU (if you have any power - kick ass edition), then that is your malibu club! All of your electrons (electrical surge that flows around your components) are your host! They run your club and give you the power to use your PC for games!



i dont quite understand this but my PC is always female. its just how it works.


----------



## Igorius (Dec 28, 2010)

Igorius said:


> *Do you know what could it be?*



The answer is: Radeon HD2900XTX 


Next ---







???


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 28, 2010)

Asus Physx card.


----------



## Igorius (Dec 28, 2010)

Can I use it now?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 28, 2010)

personally Binge i'd like to see her a bit more graphic than that lol 

She looks like she could overheat!


----------



## Boomstick777 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive owned a ton of cards way back since the voodoo days.. Used Nvidia and AMD and the HD 6970 is easily the best looking card I have used. It has a mirror like finish on the front, much better than bland stickers that you usually get. The whole card is is covered execpt the crossfire and pci-e connecters. The backplate covers rear it looks real slick, photos do not do it justice haha.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 30, 2010)

Nitro-Max said:


> personally Binge i'd like to see her a bit more graphic than that lol
> 
> She looks like she could overheat!
> 
> http://www.complex.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/36r1.jpg


Yeah and melt in the process


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont quite understand this but my PC is always female. its just how it works.


Well yeah because you have to plug into it


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2010)

i like MSI's Twin Frozer II cooler is nice






and their third version of the Twin Frozer is nice black and red on the new GTX580 Lighthing


----------



## Igorius (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> i like MSI's Twin Frozer II cooler is nice
> 
> http://media.msi.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=51208&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> ...



that^^^^^is not a nvidia card

look at the outputs


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that^^^^^is not a nvidia card
> 
> look at the outputs



this one got display ports, and how many Nvidia cards have that?






but i am still not sure either way it's the Twin Frozer III i want to point out Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> this one got display ports, and how many Nvidia cards have that?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-12-28/153c.jpg
> 
> but i am still not sure either way it's the Twin Frozer III i want to point out Don



it is a 6970 or 50, dunno what modal, bc of all the dps, dvis,and such 



Igorius said:


> *Do you know what could it be?*
> 
> http://www.img-share.net/uploads/37440karta.jpg
> 
> http://images.dailytech.com/nimage/4560_large_r600xtx_2.jpg




looks like those cards made for Mac's`? , at least the top one, bottom might be something like 2900series


----------



## Igorius (Dec 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like those cards made for Mac's`? , at least the top one, bottom might be something like 2900series




It is  a Radeon HD2900XTX


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2011)

That is a Sapphire 6870 with vacuum chamber technology
Choose more difficult cards from alsen.pl man
And should i need to say that the photo this card was taken, is made with a Canon EOS Kiss X2???
Or it was edited with Adobe Photoshop CS4???


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd really love this thing,(4870x2) i have two sapphire 5770 but quite not like though.. if someone to trade for my two 5770 to 4870x2 please let me know.. straight swap.. OT.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> I'd really love this thing,(4870x2) i have two sapphire 5770 but quite not like though.. if someone to trade for my two 5770 to 4870x2 please let me know.. straight swap.. OT.



HD5970 is better


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> That is a Sapphire 6870 with vacuum chamber technology
> Choose more difficult cards from alsen.pl man



There is no vacuum chamber technology! It is not a VAPOR-X!
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?leg=&psn=000101&pid=981

but I think it will be my next card 
or should I choose this:






???


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

igorius said:


> hd5970 is better


----------



## Igorius (Jan 2, 2011)

*And finally the best is crossfire with 2xSAPPHIRE HD5970 TOXIC + 1xEVGA GTX580 for PhysX.











...but you need one big nuclear power plant *


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 2, 2011)

*SAPPHIRE HD5970 TOXIC  the fastest card in the planet yet... huwaw!!!*


----------



## Igorius (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 9, 2011)

My GTX 460 Cyclone got the most hottest looks eva.






But the new 500 Series cards from EVGA rock.


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2011)

Igorius said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TRsJKrwx2...s400/Zotac+GeForce+GT+240+Extreme+Edition.jpg



It looks awesome, dude.  The first ever rocket propelled graphics card. lol

What the hell is it?


----------



## Igorius (Jan 9, 2011)

qubit said:


> What the hell is it?



It is the Zotac GeForce GT240 Extreme Edition


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2011)

Igorius said:


> It is the Zotac GeForce GT240 Extreme Edition



Googling for it looks like it's not released yet. I'm gonna keep a lookout for this one.

Given it's a pretty low-powered card, so as it's such an unusual design, I'll be looking to buy it stick it on my shelf for display rather than really use it.


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2011)

check those imput fans... holy cow!!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 9, 2011)

erixx said:


> http://www.elsa-jp.co.jp/products/vcs/quadro_plex1000/plex_s4/img/plex_s4_front.jpg
> 
> check those imput fans... holy cow!!!



This must be what OnLive use?

And yes, they've got small diameter, very deep fans, 2 deep and 9 across making 18 in all. Man, what a noise!  And there will be multiple servers like this in a data centre. Ear defenders not optional!


----------



## claylomax (Jan 9, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/DSC_0008.jpg
> 
> I'd really love this thing,(4870x2) i have two sapphire 5770 but quite not like though.. if someone to trade for my two 5770 to 4870x2 please let me know.. straight swap.. OT.



I had two like that, XFX; one was dead out of the box and the replacement lasted three weeks. What a shame because I really loved that card.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 9, 2011)

claylomax said:


> I had two like that, XFX; one was dead out of the box and the replacement lasted three weeks. What a shame because I really loved that card.



Good for you.. Someone who want to trade my 2 sapphire 5770 to 1 4870x2...


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 9, 2011)

The ZOTAC 240 Igorius posted is the most interesting card I have seen in a while.

As quibit pointed out about the hardware ericixx pointed out, those 40mm fans can make some serious noise which makes me wonder what rpm the zotac fans would run at.

I remember when I was heading to a room of blade servers for the first time I was thinking....can't be that bad until I opened the final door.


----------



## sliderider (Jan 10, 2011)

, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colorful iGame GTX460


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 10, 2011)

^ ^ definitely an interesting cooler.


----------



## sliderider (Jan 10, 2011)

And here's a blast from the past






Quantum 3D Obsidian X-24 Voodoo2 SLi in a single PCI slot.


----------



## Hms1193 (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn! I missed the IGame GTX 460 from Colorful. +1 for the looks. +2 for the performance. 

Well i got another one, The PCB is the awesome'ness, the heatsink sucks.


----------



## sliderider (Jan 10, 2011)

Hms1193 said:


> Damn! I missed the IGame GTX 460 from Colorful. +1 for the looks. +2 for the performance.
> 
> Well i got another one, The PCB is the awesome'ness, the heatsink sucks.
> 
> http://hdmod.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/galaxygeforcegtx460hof04-575x344.jpg



I don't think I've ever seen a video card on a white PCB before.

However, I was always a big fan of the Hercules 3D Prophet cards back in the day.






What an incredible shade of blue they used to use and the heatsinks on this one are actually purple.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

I dunno about you guys, but this looks pretty badass.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 10, 2011)

yep saw that yesterday from CES, i did note that that was a really sexy card......... would go very nicely with a nice lian li and some dark blue clf's

dam the girl im seeing would be very creeped out to her me say that...lol


----------



## Igorius (Jan 15, 2011)

Which one is hotter?


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

I prefer the 460 SOC


----------



## Igorius (Jan 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> I prefer the 460 SOC



Me too.


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

the cooler on the 460 SOC is the revised version of the windforce cooler thats on the 6850, and various other cards like the lightly oc'd 460. they actually just released a revision 2 of the OC-1GI GTX460 using the new cooler in striaght black, I like it.

sleek, like a puma.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 15, 2011)

4 heat pipes, two fans, a big radiator

cool & quiet


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

Gigabyte have really struck a winning combo of cooling efficiency and noise when it comes to their non reference coolers, absolute win.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 15, 2011)

But Twin Frozr II is not much worse.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> Gigabyte have really struck a winning combo of cooling efficiency and noise when it comes to their non reference coolers, absolute win.



+1 , the only problem I have with gigabyte is that they dont use reference PCB, which makes it difficult to find aftermarket coolers. And they dont offer the same warranty as the other companies that uses reference PCB like zotac, evga etc... otherwise i would actually choose gigabyte

I dont think its good to change the PCB unless its for special means, but changeing the cooler is ok, like the msi twin frozr , they atleast use the reference pcb and have extended warranty.

The extended warranty can be a life (and money) saver


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thay all have very nice coolers on them now days. But thay all face down so you only see the side and the plane board unless you have a upside down motherboard or put a mirror in the bottom of you case. Maybe a new design coming LOL. But that is just me and my way of thinking.


----------



## qubit (Jan 15, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> Thay all have very nice coolers on them now days. But thay all face down so you only see the side and the plane board unless you have a upside down motherboard or put a mirror in the bottom of you case. Maybe a new design coming LOL. But that is just me and my way of thinking.



Yes, that's true, it is indeed a shame not to be able to see it properly.

However, there's one very big advantage: you don't get the fan and the heatsink clogged up with dust so fast. No dust can fall on it, so it only gets dusty from sucking air in, which takes a lot longer. That's a win for me.


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 15, 2011)

That is true but would be nice to have a little style on the other side and air flow across the top like a split flow. I do have some ideas for this type that would be cool and work very nice have to draw some up in my CADD program and see how it goes.


----------



## qubit (Jan 15, 2011)

I've not seen any, but if there are cases out there that hold the mobo upside down and have the side panel open on the right hand side, you could have your wish. It would basically be a left handed case.

Anyone know of any?


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have seen a few but thay are very high end and one at ocn in the h50/h70 club the guy goes by the name of Sexybastard he did a h50 double 120 rad mod but have not found them for sale.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 15, 2011)

The 7900GX2 has always been my favorite







TPU review of card


----------



## Igorius (Jan 16, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> +1 , the only problem I have with gigabyte is that they dont use reference PCB, which makes it difficult to find aftermarket coolers.



Here you are, this is a couple of different pcbs:



 

 

 

 

 

click to enlarge



1) reference,
2) Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC,
3) Gigabyte GTX460 1GB SOC,
4) Msi GTX460 1GB HAWK (TWIN FROZR II),
5) Palit GTX460 1GB.

Do you see any differences?


----------



## wolf (Jan 16, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> +1 , the only problem I have with gigabyte is that they dont use reference PCB, which makes it difficult to find aftermarket coolers. And they dont offer the same warranty as the other companies that uses reference PCB like zotac, evga etc... otherwise i would actually choose gigabyte
> 
> I dont think its good to change the PCB unless its for special means, but changeing the cooler is ok, like the msi twin frozr , they atleast use the reference pcb and have extended warranty.
> 
> The extended warranty can be a life (and money) saver



the thing that gigabyte always do however is change the PCB for the better, they use more copper and higher grade components throughout, to me thats worth the lack of a longer warranty. I've usually been a believer that if its going to fail or have issues, you will know that early in the lifespan (within a year or two) and I rarely continue to use a card after 2 years anyway.

just look at the difference between a reference board (component wise) and the gigabyte OC model, which is worth a pitence more and has a great non reference PCB and cooling. most of the difference is around the VRM area. they also use tier 1 memory, and the thick inner layer of copper.












Igorius said:


> Here you are, this is a couple of different pcbs:
> 
> 1) reference,
> 2) Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC,
> ...



none are the same at all


----------



## qubit (Jan 16, 2011)

wolf said:


> the thing that gigabyte always do however is change the PCB for the better, they use more copper and higher grade components throughout, to me thats worth the lack of a longer warranty. I've usually been a believer that if its going to fail or have issues, you will know that early in the lifespan (within a year or two) and I rarely continue to use a card after 2 years anyway.
> 
> just look at the difference between a reference board (component wise) and the gigabyte OC model, which is worth a pitence more and has a great non reference PCB and cooling. most of the difference is around the VRM area. they also use tier 1 memory, and the thick inner layer of copper.
> 
> ...



+1 about the extra quality components. 

Since getting my Gigabyte mobo with Ultra Durable 3 (see specs) I haven't looked back. I now always look at what Gigabyte have to offer when buying mobos and graphics cards.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 16, 2011)

wolf said:


> none are the same at all



Are you blind or what? 

Look carefully at the pcb of SOC version and then at the pcb of OC version and finally at the referent.
The power section is different at all.


----------



## wolf (Jan 17, 2011)

wolf said:


> none are the same at all





Igorius said:


> Are you blind or what?
> 
> Look carefully at the pcb of SOC version and then at the pcb of OC version and finally at the referent.
> The power section is different at all.



lol am I blind  read what I said 

none are the same, meaning all of them are different, who's blind now 



qubit said:


> +1 about the extra quality components.
> 
> Since getting my Gigabyte mobo with Ultra Durable 3 (see specs) I haven't looked back. I now always look at what Gigabyte have to offer when buying mobos and graphics cards.



exactly the same with me (and still rocking a EP45-DS4P), wether is shopping for a mobo or a gfx card, I hop on over to their site and take a look at what they are doing. their high end motherboards simply rock, and I think I've covered my thoughts on their non reference gfx cards.


----------



## sliderider (Jan 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> +1 about the extra quality components.
> 
> Since getting my Gigabyte mobo with Ultra Durable 3 (see specs) I haven't looked back. I now always look at what Gigabyte have to offer when buying mobos and graphics cards.



GA-880GM-UD2H owner here. Great board for a cheap gaming rig.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 18, 2011)

wolf said:


> lol am I blind  read what I said
> 
> none are the same, meaning all of them are different, who's blind now



My mistake. I beg your pardon. You're right. 





Sth for you 





Castle Brewery in Cieszyn





1200 years of Cieszyn


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow! Lots of cool cards!  And some... not so cool... 


Didn't see this combo in thread, so here's mine...







Soon to be stripped though - an EK waterblock:


----------



## qubit (Jan 30, 2011)

Jan, that's some cool pics you got there, buddy. That waterblock looks like it's made out of solid gold. 

Oh and welcome to TPU.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jan 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> That waterblock looks like it's made out of solid gold.


At that price I most certainly expect it to be... :shadedshu

But then again, I _did_ waste a small fortune on the wrecked "Best Desktop PC"-project  that couldn't be saved by the Arctic Cooler, so what the heck...

Some photos from the failed project... http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/Desktop/?albumview=slideshow
Project Log... http://www.subsim.com/radioroom/showthread.php?t=174638


WC project still in the works... of course... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for the cheer!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2011)

Sapphire 4850x2 long ass card and it has what appears to be a pair of low profile intel coolers under its hood


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've not seen any, but if there are cases out there that hold the mobo upside down and have the side panel open on the right hand side, you could have your wish. It would basically be a left handed case.
> 
> Anyone know of any?





Dave63 said:


> I have seen a few but thay are very high end and one at ocn in the h50/h70 club the guy goes by the name of Sexybastard he did a h50 double 120 rad mod but have not found them for sale.



I made mine myself, just took a standard case, de-riveted it, sprayed the interior black then put it back together upside down. I should make a guide on how to do it.
See attachments for before and after's 
There's one thing you have to check before you go de-riveting - you need to make sure the window panel side fits on the other side (if you have a window/vents) and vice versa.


----------



## Dave63 (Jan 30, 2011)

That works but not to many will go back together tried a few and did not work very well. But it would be nice to see card makers do something to dressup the to side of the cards even if it did add a few bucks to the price.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2011)

hmmmm...




>_>

kidding aside...


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 31, 2011)

why am i just now finding this thread?


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2011)

codyjansen said:


> why am i just now finding this thread?



Been bad in a previous life??

Post a picture!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 31, 2011)

I like this one!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2011)

kinda limits sli options. I wonder when they'll just replace dvi with display ports, or hdmi, with hdmi/display port to dvi/vga adapters included in the packaging. would leave more room for the exhaust vent.


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> *I like this one!*



Indeed, it's very tall at three slots wide, with an equally steep price! lol


----------



## _Zod_ (Jan 31, 2011)

Kinda like my 250's looks..


----------



## cu4now (Feb 6, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Old favourite: XFX 6800GT
> 
> Vapor-X 5870
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/418x627/2009/10/sapphire-5870-vapor-x-3.jpg



I was gonna post this one but I was clearly too late ya beat me to it

So I'll post the huge but not so good looking Asus DirectCU II based card design... darn the "ant" beat me to that one

So lets try this one





There was a super sleek card I saw in a recent review that had like 3 chrome looking fins off the back of it.


----------



## cbupdd (Feb 6, 2011)

Quadro fx 3700


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2011)

nah, this one

5850 Custom















taken from this project
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=196298&viewmode=author


----------



## cu4now (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's the card I was also looking for:


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 25, 2011)

Somebody beat me to this one, But I found a better picture..




 Either that, (The GTX 570 Phantom) Or the Reference GTX 285;




The Phantom looks awesome, and I had a 285, and really liked the look of the cooler.


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 25, 2011)

and of course... the unbeatably beautiful... ATI Mach 8


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2011)

How about dual 580's with Koolance water blocks?


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 25, 2011)

the evga hydrocopper 2 gtx 580 looks nice too


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> and of course... the unbeatably beautiful... ATI Mach 8
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8d/Mach8isa.jpg



It's those vertically mounted plug-in RAMs and the two big chips that just scream _*powwaa!!!*_


----------



## qubit (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and post 333. Just had to have it.


----------



## Spectrum (Feb 26, 2011)

How about my current card, the Asus EAH6870;






I like how asus keep stickers and stuff to a minimum, it's less tacky that way.
Matte aluminium with a small shiny asus logo in the bottom corner is quite nice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2011)

An oldie but a sweet one: the Gigabyte 3D1 6600GT dual GPU


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually had one of those for a while a long time ago to run old Glide games. Also had a Canopus Pure3D 2. My obsidian 2 didnt have that fan though.


----------



## christian27 (Feb 26, 2011)

What about    :


















Reference AMD 4770


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2011)

this beastie boy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 26, 2011)

That white PCB is sexy as hell !!!! might even be fappin material


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, this. 






ColorFire Readies Radeon HD 6870 Graphics Card for Extreme Overclocking


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-03-31/203a.jpg
> 
> ColorFire Readies Radeon HD 6870 Graphics Card for Extreme Overclocking



OK. dude.. That video card gave me a stiffy and im a Nvidea fan boy


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 1, 2011)

got a fine offer yesterday, couldn't resist and now my "old" 5970 has a new companion...






Only problem is... you can't mount them side-by-side, as the fans are too thick...


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 1, 2011)

Aint they beautiful


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 1, 2011)

I sure like this one


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/scratch.gif got a fine offer yesterday, couldn't resist and now my "old" 5970 has a new companion...
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/Indahouse.jpg
> 
> Only problem is... you can't mount them side-by-side, as the fans are too thick... http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/rotfl.gif



Different fans and zip ties .


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 1, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I sure like this one
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110401/Untitled.png



Wheres the card?


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Different fans and zip ties .


Nah, I have a complete EK water cooling kit for cpu, mb and 5970. 
Have asked my HW-dealer for an EK block for the 5870, but if not succesful, I'll leave that on air. These Arctic Coolers are very effective.


----------



## renq (Apr 1, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> Somebody beat me to this one, But I found a better picture..



This IS AWESOME (not Sparta)

Also like MSI Golden Edition, although the fans (and PCI bracket) could also have been painted/coated in "gold":






Also, the Evga HCE2 is nice clean/sleek:


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 1, 2011)

i always liked this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the 1st one: EVGA custom design 7950GX2 
2ND one standard 7950GX2


----------



## omegastar (Apr 1, 2011)

That one gives me the feeling of a good gaming vga


----------



## Igorius (Apr 1, 2011)

EVGA GTX460 2WIN


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 1, 2011)

On the last picture, the stripe looks like an elastic band wrapped around the card, lol.


----------



## Igorius (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## wolf (Jun 14, 2011)

Igorius said:


> http://www.proline.pl/pic/giga-gv-n580d5-15i-b_0.jpg
> 
> http://www.proline.pl/pic/giga-gv-n580ud-15i_0.jpg
> 
> http://www.komputronik.pl/product_p...80_Gigabyte_SOC_1536MB_2xDVI_mHDMI_PCI_E_.png



for shizzle man, thats my card, albeit the GTX570, looks, performs and is cooled kickass-erly


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/biggrin2.gif
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/004.jpg



Cool looking card.  What model is it?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 15, 2011)

this might not be the right thread but will a block like that fit a 5870 2gb eyefinity ?


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> Cool looking card.  What model is it?


 it's a HIS 5870 with bracket painted white (will go into a Fractal Design case) and fitted with an EK RAM backplate and EK waterblock. 
In nickel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and since it'll run TriFire with a 5970 that have a CU block, I decided to spraypaint them both black... :shadedshu





Turned out rather nice though...





Of course I _now_ read all kind of horrible stories about the EK nickel, so... but my trusty local dealer assured me neither he nor his danish customer so far have run into any issues. 
I've checked the nickel and it looks fine, but should I be unlucky later on, he will of course replace it. 
Painted or not! 



catnipkiller said:


> this might not be the right thread but will a block like that fit a 5870 2gb eyefinity ?


EK has a V2 block, but you'll need to find out what design layout your card have.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 15, 2011)

I always loved the Gainward Bliss 8800GT Golden Sample:











I SERIOUSLY want one of these.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I always loved the Gainward Bliss 8800GT Golden Sample:
> 
> http://www.farayandmea.com/Images/Products/Large633399839015001250.jpg
> 
> ...



looks like something youd see down a burger grill


----------



## qubit (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hot graphics card porn!*

I met a brand new, _beautiful_ boxed GTX 295 the other day - and now I'm gonna undress her for your delight! 

Here she is, all wrapped up comfy in her outer coat, revealing nothing:







Here, she takes a peep at us from within her safe zone. Come on baby, don't be shy!







Ah yes, she's come out now, into the light. A little more revealing, no? But still dressed.







Ah, that's better - she's turned over and showing us her belly now! Alas still dressed, however.







Now, unfortunately, the rest is too hot to allow minors to see. Only click the Show button if you're over 18. 



Spoiler



Her virgin seal is broken!  Here she comes! _qubit begins to sweat a little_







OMG here she is baring all! She's _soo_ hot! _qubit can barely contain himself from the excitement, sweating profusely now_







Only click Show if you can take more...


Spoiler



And now an even hotter, jaunty pose - just look at those sockets!  _qubit loses all self control and what happens next is best left unsaid..._


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 1, 2012)

silicon image LOW PROFILE ADD2-N DVI 











Or my Evga GTX580 Classified 3gb with backplate :











Or a gtx285 with Untouchables on it :


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2012)

i like the looks of my current card, Sapphire 6870 Dirt 3 Edition


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 1, 2012)

PNY Verto GeForce 5200 FX 512megs PCI not the best but reliable enough to test older monitors and computers...sometimes too old for even having an AGP slot


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 11, 2012)

HybridChiller said:


> silicon image LOW PROFILE ADD2-N DVI
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2cen4a0.jpg
> 
> ...




What bus does that silicon image gpu use?


----------



## HybridChiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Pci


----------



## LDNL (Feb 11, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I sure like this one
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110401/Untitled.png



I'd like to be in a SLI configuration on top of her


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hope you like it


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> What bus does that silicon image gpu use?





HybridChiller said:


> Pci



That connector actually looks like AGP. It's possible to have AGP with less channels for a low end card, which is why so many pins are missing off the connector. The little angled tab thing at the back is a dead giveaway, no PCI connector has it, plus there's only one slot in the connector, PCI has two.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2012)

qubit said:


> That connector actually looks like AGP. It's possible to have AGP with less channels for a low end card, which is why so many pins are missing off the connector. The little angled tab thing at the back is a dead giveaway, no PCI connector has it, plus there's only one slot in the connector, PCI has two.



It's simply PCI-e x1 or x2 or something, the shape is exactly the same, just fewer pins.


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 11, 2012)

gigabyte SOC 580


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2012)

check this link

Yeston X800

http://bak1.beareyes.com.cn/2/lib/200507/11/195/5.jpg


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 11, 2012)

qubit said:


> That connector actually looks like AGP. It's possible to have AGP with less channels for a low end card, which is why so many pins are missing off the connector. The little angled tab thing at the back is a dead giveaway, no PCI connector has it, plus there's only one slot in the connector, PCI has two.



Lol thats PCI-e dude, don't you know what agp looks like?  BTW PCIe has the tab at the back. 

Some HIS 6950s:


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2012)

*ASUS 4870 Dark Knight Top *

Downloaded photo



Card running in my backup PC



Still runs great 
-
-
-


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Lol thats PCI-e dude, don't you know what agp looks like?  BTW PCIe has the tab at the back.


Yeah, it's PCI-E, my bad. 

That blue ICE-Q card looks nice.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 12, 2012)

i forgot about this thread.... thanks to qubit's link in the FAIL thread lol i've found it again. Those are some awesome cards... to bad i don't have a pic of my 8800GT baking in the oven. now THATS a hot card!


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2012)

7300GT w/silent pipe cooler.... wasn't the fastest out there but does look cool 

View attachment 45771


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> 7300GT w/silent pipe cooler.... wasn't the fastest out there but does look cool
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45771&d=1329584545



I like the way the little silver heatsink looks like a lock.


----------



## AbdullahG (Feb 19, 2012)

The ASUS HD 5770 had a place in my heart:







I like the simple, sleek look.


----------



## jaredpace (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## entropy13 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2012)

*Sapphire Radeon HD 7770 OC*

I don't care how this performs, I just wanna buy it because of its sci-fi looks!






HEXUS review.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/palit-1/palit-gtx560-front.jpg



I want this card because of the way it defies gravity.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Fresh from NewEgg and the UPS guy 


View attachment 45848


View attachment 45849


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 22, 2012)

this is my actual videocard and i think its cool xd  xfx hd 6950 xxx edition dual fan

p.s. norton the hawk version is very cool but what card it is?


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u127998/xfx-radeon.jpg
> 
> this is my actual videocard and i think its cool xd  xfx hd 6950 xxx edition dual fan
> 
> p.s. norton the hawk version is very cool but what card it is?



MSI 6870 Hawk (Twin Frozer III) 
MSI R6870 Hawk Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PC...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 22, 2012)

oh very cool ,last year the price for the 6870 hawk here was the same of my 6950 , i paying 219€ on march 2011


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember i had a crush on this card


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/14-121-258-02.jpg
> I remember i had a crush on this card



Yes, I can see why.  She's hot as hell.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> Yes, I can see why.  She's hot as hell.



Yea I know!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2012)

4870x2 more image area!


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah, that's a better view. 

_qubit scours eBay for an Asus 4870X2._


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL Animated Crush...


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> LOL Animated Crush...



No way man, you don't get off that easily - post a hot graphics card and earn your keep!


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 23, 2012)

Fan sounds bad but the blue led's still work




i use to max bf2 on this card with low res.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2012)

Visiontek HD 5870 w/factory installed AC Twin Turbo Pro


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the looks of the 6950 and 6970.


----------



## mrb00m (Mar 4, 2012)

I never had one of these ..i had a cheapo PNY version fx 5700 ultra
But to this day its the most amazing card i've ever seen!
This is the card "Goldmember" from austin powers would have. Gold pcb, Gold heatsink , maybe it was in an unfortnate shmelting accident.
Prolink PixelView FX 5700 ULTRA


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for the crap pictures I do have a new camera on the way. Here are some of my favorites. The Hd2400 Pro and the Gainward Fx5700


----------



## shankly1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

Me have this one and think it looks great


----------



## qubit (Mar 5, 2012)

mrb00m said:


> I never had one of these ..i had a cheapo PNY version fx 5700 ultra
> But to this day its the most amazing card i've ever seen!
> This is the card "Goldmember" from austin powers would have. Gold pcb, Gold heatsink , mabye it was in an unfortnate shmelting accident.
> Prolink PixelView FX 5700 ULTRA



That really is a beautiful card, I so want one.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 5, 2012)

Here yah go  4xHD7970's water cooled...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 5, 2012)

mrb00m said:


> I never had one of these ..i had a cheapo PNY version fx 5700 ultra
> But to this day its the most amazing card i've ever seen!
> This is the card "Goldmember" from austin powers would have. Gold pcb, Gold heatsink , mabye it was in an unfortnate shmelting accident.
> Prolink PixelView FX 5700 ULTRA



 Did they paint it's winky gold too?

Seriously, why don't all graphics cards have an LCD display?  I want it NOW!


----------



## XacTactX (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, the 7970 QuadFire and the FX 5700 with the LCD, those are freaking awesome!!!

I've always liked the looks of the ASUS 5870 V2, it just looks like it means business with the beefy 80mm fan. http://upload.hardver-teszt.hu/imgs/news/2010/695/asus-eah5870-dis-v2-3d.jpg

The 5870 is the epitome of elegance with the red line and the curves. The Eyefinity 6 with the full size vent and the 6 mDP connectors is badass. http://icrontic.com/uploads/features/tech/2010/03/eyefinity6_5870_1.jpg

TBH the entire 5800 series looked cool. Meet my three brothers!!! http://img.extremepc.fr/2009/materiel/carte-graphique/ati-radeon-hd-5970-test.jpg

The GTX 580 Matrix has an insane PCB. Those rows of 16 + 2 power phases... http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/gf110-8/asus-gtx580-scan-front.jpg


----------



## sic_doni (Mar 5, 2012)

MSI GTX 580 Lightning...









20mmrain said:


> Here yah go  4xHD7970's water cooled...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46026&stc=1&d=1330913787



waw...
sweettttttt


----------



## robal (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing can compete with "Very Long Bus"...


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 5, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here yah go  4xHD7970's water cooled...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46026&stc=1&d=1330913787



 Thats disgusting!


----------



## mrb00m (Mar 6, 2012)

WANT!


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2012)

mrb00m said:


> http://wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/msi_r7970_lightning_cebit_01.jpg
> 
> WANT!



Arm + Leg= yours!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 6, 2012)

robal said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/22/Dstealth32.jpg
> 
> Nothing can compete with "Very Long Bus"...



Wait a minute.  What is up with the connectors.  Looks a PCI with a PCI-E on the end?


----------



## mrb00m (Mar 6, 2012)

prolink pixelview FX5900XT
The temp reader was detachable and came with a 5.25" mount OMG im in love!
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/prolink,855.html


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 6, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Wait a minute. What is up with the connectors. Looks a PCI with a PCI-E on the end?



VESA LOCAL BUS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Local_Bus

Back in the day this was the graphics Future (before PCI )   this was when ISA graphics rules the pc 
Intel basically killed this off with the original pentium processor as The VESA Local Bus relied heavily on the Intel 80486 CPU's memory bus design.When the Pentium processor arrived there were major differences in its bus design, and was not easily adaptable to a VESA Local Bus implementation. Few Pentium motherboards with VLB slots were ever made. Also moving the bus to non-x86 architectures was nearly impossible.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 6, 2012)

mrb00m said:


> prolink pixelview FX5900XT
> The temp reader was detachable and came with a 5.25" mount OMG im in love!
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/prolink,855.html



Another card with an LCD!  And detachable even!

Why did this trend not catch on?  It's beautiful. 



dorsetknob said:


> VESA LOCAL BUS
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Local_Bus
> 
> ...



I'm starting to remember Local Bus now.  Didn't last long and I guess I never actually saw a card.

I would have remembered that funky connector.


----------



## drade (Mar 6, 2012)

I always loved this card:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 6, 2012)

drade said:


> I always loved this card:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dG5AIQ7tR...0/HIS+Radeon+HD+6930+IceQ+X+graphics+card.jpg



Ya the Shroud on it made it "cool"


----------



## jaredpace (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2012)

robal said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/22/Dstealth32.jpg
> 
> Nothing can compete with "Very Long Bus"...



I STILL HAVE ONE OF THESE IN MY SHED SOMEWHERE!!! 

major blast from the past!


----------



## neliz (Mar 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Arm + Leg= yours!!



Actually .. it won't be *THAT* expensive.

edit: me and the Lightning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZyd5B6mcW0


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

neliz said:


> Actually .. it won't be *THAT* expensive.
> 
> edit: me and the Lightning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZyd5B6mcW0



Damn you. I hope not. That yellow stripe...geez, just calls to me for some odd reason. You guys gonna release a pair of cards with GPU Reactor accessories in a nice metal attache case? The presentation of such a thing...wow.


----------



## qubit (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiddly MSI GTX 630 with 4GB RAM! I want one! Only £57 from Novatech, too.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 13, 2012)

i still think this is the best OEM/Ref design I've seen


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 13, 2012)

Personally I'd rather my GPU not look hot, not in the literal sense like that fist one posted anyway.

This is the one I bought...


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have to say, this card is sexier in person, Gigabyte, Msi, and Asus make some swweettt looking 570s/580s, but the blue pcb is what i loooooveeee


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 13, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i still think this is the best OEM/Ref design I've seen
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/GeForce_GTX_690_3qtr.jpg



i can only agree with that, it's the best OEM/ref design i have seen from Nvidia ^^


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 13, 2012)

It's been years, but I still love this card


----------



## qubit (Oct 13, 2012)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...trix-series-asus_matrix_radeon_hd_4850_01.jpg
> It's been years, but I still love this card



That is indeed a hot looking card.  What model is it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 13, 2012)

En9800gt matrix


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2012)

qubit said:


> that is indeed a hot looking card.  what model is it?


asus eah4850 matrix/htdi/512m.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 14, 2012)

qubit said:


> That is indeed a hot looking card. What model is it?



Yep. The HD4850 Matrix by Asus


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 14, 2012)

robal said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/22/Dstealth32.jpg
> 
> Nothing can compete with "Very Long Bus"...



I couldn't see the image so I dug it up in google... slightly different link now.






I know its a bit of an old post, but hey its a cool card


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 14, 2012)

Loved this card





And lol! That asus before had the link written up hd4850-matrix-series-asus_matrix_radeon on xibit labs


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 14, 2012)

Thought for sure I'd have one of those VLB's out in the garage...nope.  Went out there specifically to take a look.  Just a bunch of smaller cards that say 'Trident' on them.  

I swear my mind is slipping...I looked at the 486 DX2's out there and thought to myself...there's no way in hades I can remember how to set one of these old rigs up.  

Did find a complete rig that I set up back in 1991 or 1992 and hadn't touched since.

Best,

LC


----------



## jgunning (Oct 14, 2012)

Norton said:


> Fresh from NewEgg and the UPS guy
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45848&d=1329882961
> ...



Exceptional card!I have the same one!and it looks sweet.and has an awesome name.."Hawk!"


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2012)

jgunning said:


> Exceptional card!I have the same one!and it looks sweet.and has an awesome name.."Hawk!"



Great card one of the best I've owned 

Pics of yours?


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 15, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thought for sure I'd have one of those VLB's out in the garage...nope.  Went out there specifically to take a look.  Just a bunch of smaller cards that say 'Trident' on them.
> 
> I swear my mind is slipping...I looked at the 486 DX2's out there and thought to myself...there's no way in hades I can remember how to set one of these old rigs up.
> 
> ...



i built one as recent as 2006. I might be able to help a little. the one i had had some odd combo cards, one had vga and the ide/floppy while another had sound, mouse, and printer ports. I remember overclocking the AMD 133 486 of mine to 150mhz. I installed 98SE on it and was able to play MPEG2 videos and run Starcraft decently. It also had a total of 48mb 72pin (i think) memory. 2x8mb and 2x16mb


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 15, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i built one as recent as 2006. I might be able to help a little. the one i had had some odd combo cards, one had vga and the ide/floppy while another had sound, mouse, and printer ports. I remember overclocking the AMD 133 486 of mine to 150mhz. I installed 98SE on it and was able to play MPEG2 videos and run Starcraft decently. It also had a total of 48mb 72pin (i think) memory. 2x8mb and 2x16mb



Bruce...

You shouldn't volunteer for such things....  I might take you up on it.  I did notice the build had what looked like a raid controller card for the hard drive and thought to myself...hmm don't remember these at all.  :shadedshu  Other than this...nothing special, 486 DX2 66, the CPU had a 40mm cooling fan on it.  I might have to fire it up and check it out.  Also saw a Slot II complete system that was brand new(and completely fanless).  

Best,

LC

P.S.  I'll get a pic as soon as my camera gets back from being on loan.  Mid week.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 15, 2012)

The red and black got me.






[/IMG]


----------



## Suhidu (Oct 15, 2012)

I never owned one of these, but this is the first card I remember finding very attractive, back in my BF Vietnam days.

ATi Radeon 9800 XT


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I couldn't see the image so I dug it up in google... slightly different link now.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Dstealth32.jpg
> 
> I know its a bit of an old post, but hey its a cool card



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_Local_Bus.

AGP had more bandwidth in a single bus but for the time this bus was around it was very fast.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 15, 2012)

wow i got lucky with my setup then... seems the 40mhz bus i had it set to was the limit for VLB VESA cards.



Liquid Cool said:


> Bruce...
> 
> You shouldn't volunteer for such things....  I might take you up on it.  I did notice the build had what looked like a raid controller card for the hard drive and thought to myself...hmm don't remember these at all.  :shadedshu  Other than this...nothing special, 486 DX2 66, the CPU had a 40mm cooling fan on it.  I might have to fire it up and check it out.  Also saw a Slot II complete system that was brand new(and completely fanless).
> 
> ...



Heh I still have a Win98 floppy boot disk for loading the CD-Rom driver


----------



## Enmity (Oct 16, 2012)

This, without any question  I WANT x2


----------



## jgunning (Oct 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Great card one of the best I've owned
> 
> Pics of yours?



Will post one when I will when I get home tonight!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> wow i got lucky with my setup then... seems the 40mhz bus i had it set to was the limit for VLB VESA cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh I still have a Win98 floppy boot disk for loading the CD-Rom driver



man i remember using those for AT machines, after that and i figured out most machines can boot from CD i would use just the CD itself for 98SE install


----------



## Aksh_47 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well my personal favorite in terms of looks is the Asus Mars II 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48753&stc=1&d=1350572971

and although its just a mid range card, this 6770 looks damn cool.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48754&stc=1&d=1350572971


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

My favorite, the 8600GT Silent Pipe 3.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Oct 18, 2012)

heres a few I like

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b625/ASUS_8800_GTX_AquaTank.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b96/Colorful_iGame_GTX_680_Passive.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b536/Gainward_GTX_680_Phantom.html


----------



## qubit (Oct 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> So cute!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/evga-01g-p4-2650-kr_extra1-1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/evga-01g-p4-2650-kr_extra3-1.jpg



probably work better as a brick lol


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 22, 2012)

qubit said:


> So cute!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/evga-01g-p4-2650-kr_extra1-1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121022/evga-01g-p4-2650-kr_extra3-1.jpg



Funny how it looks like a toy 

this is probably the biggest version of the 650


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 22, 2012)

Love that little 650!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> Funny how it looks like a toy
> 
> this is probably the biggest version of the 650
> 
> http://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/mv1xydSospaOG9Vc/P_500.jpg



wow a VGA port, havent seen one of those in sometime


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 23, 2012)

I didn't notice it before , actually many product still come with VGA port, many ivy bridge board still have VGA with DVI and HDMI (or even Displayport), and many screen still has them too for some reason 


BTW, this ASUS card looks ugly ..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> I didn't notice it before , actually many product still come with VGA port, many ivy bridge board still have VGA with DVI and HDMI (or even Displayport), and many screen still has them too for some reason
> 
> 
> BTW, this ASUS card looks ugly ..



i meant on a video card directly


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 23, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i still think this is the best OEM/Ref design I've seen
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/GeForce_GTX_690_3qtr.jpg





Awesome card is awesome.


----------



## Rei86 (Oct 23, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i still think this is the best OEM/Ref design I've seen
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/GeForce_GTX_690_3qtr.jpg



It wasn't till this generation of GPUs did I start to see a bit of subjective likes with a silicon board.  Sure I've had some cool looking stuff in the computer but nothing really looked cool.  I guess the only peice that always fancied my eyes was cool looking Air Coolers.

But anyways it was because of the GTX 690 that have opened my eyes up to how awesome some stuff looks.  Also a reason why I purchased one.

As for the rest I love how the reference 7970 looks like 50s cars, and as for non reference partner Asus Seems to have it locked down for me with their Matrix/MARS series.






Thinking about buying that one just because it looks good...But god damnit Asus, stop it.  Stop it with the need for three slots.  Stop It.

EDIT: and the Devils 13 is pretty balls to walls hot looking


----------



## mxthunder (Oct 31, 2012)

I have grown quite fond of the GTX200 series from XFX.


----------



## qubit (Oct 31, 2012)

mxthunder said:


> I have grown quite fond of the GTX200 series from XFX.
> 
> http://p1.bikepics.com/2012/10/31/bikepics-2474110-full.jpg



Damn, are those all yours?!


----------



## Iceni (Nov 3, 2012)

Quadro 6000 SDi.


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 3, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Quadro 6000 SDi.
> 
> http://static.scan.co.uk/images/products/1798897-a.jpg



Holy crap! BNC connectors!


Here's my nomination... behold, the Palit GTX 560 Ti Twin Light Turbo!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 3, 2012)

SaltyFish said:


> Holy crap! BNC connectors!
> 
> 
> Here's my nomination... behold, the Palit GTX 560 Ti Twin Light Turbo!
> ...




Oh damn - LED fans.


----------



## Iceni (Nov 4, 2012)

> Holy crap! BNC connectors!



lol yup, that card is a monster tho. I like the looks, but in industry it's one of those top end beasts for real time blue screen work. I think it commands a price tag that would make most grown men weep a little, Added to that it uses EEC ram..... Don't think one will be going in my rig any time. Ever.

If they did cards with that style of heatsink over the current make it look big and plastic style ones I think I would be a happier man. Some of these big shrouds in attempting to make the card look more masculine, just end up on the side if ridiculous. It reminds me a lot of the small car modification scene in the uk. You take a car everyone knows as a budget run around, add a sports body kit and a big bore exhaust and pretend your in a racing car.... lol.

From this....






To this....






Draw any parallels?


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Quadro 6000 SDi.



Wow, I think this one has to top the lot! Two cards sandwiched together, *four *slots  two physical mobo connectors and lots of output connectors with many BNCs. _Damn..._


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 4, 2012)

Isn't one of them just a really fancy daughterboard? It would explain the lack of a "big and masculine" shroud common on other high-end cards. But I really like how the picture puts the cards together. It makes the Quadro 6000 look like a car with the BNC connectors acting as exhaust pipes.

Speaking of BNC connectors, I know they were common on high-end/professional/workstation/really fancy CRTs but I haven't really seen them on LCDs.


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2012)

I've never seen an LCD monitor with BNC connectors, either and I don't think that any were made. BNC was for the analog CRT era.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Quadro 6000 SDi.
> 
> http://static.scan.co.uk/images/products/1798897-a.jpg



Oh my.


----------



## Iceni (Nov 4, 2012)

BNC's are still industry standard, Not for standard displays that's what the HDMI and DVI outputs are for. But for real time Video capture from high end cameras, linked off to Professional multi display outputs. There even more important when your wanting to tweak the image on the fly since you already have the image in it's separate colours. And you can see any tweaks per channel live without adding digital delay all it needs is a variable strength filter in line.

On a more grounded level BNC is used a lot in CCTV, since you can tap the feed to a live monitor, while still sending signal to be captured. Something I don't believe HDMI can do since the digital suffers from amplification. This means the image you see on the monitor is a real time as possible with limited hardware lag.

Here's a link to a BNC LED monitor.
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=bnc+display&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=EIV&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=37189454&biw=1680&bih=986&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=284697941660742658&sa=X&ei=z_WWUOuiLMrA0QWvvID4DQ&ved=0CH8Q8wIwCQ

Here's a rather nice picture of a switching unit to switch between feeds for live or recorded programming. 

Note this can only switch between 8 sources. And all of those sources could be live!!








> Isn't one of them just a really fancy daughterboard?



Nope the back card is a video in decoder, The middle one is obvious, And the front card is a video out. It's like graphics card porn


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Fans still noisy though on the *Anus*......



lol at the anus part (it's long ago but still)

btw couldn't find any pick but there was a video on motherboards about this xfx small card size of his hand or something.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 5, 2012)

so new but already is in the league of legends... GTX 670 Dcu 2 TOP


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 5, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Nope the back card is a video in decoder, The middle one is obvious, And the front card is a video out. It's like graphics card porn



Video in?! I miss the VIVO days. Now I have to get a TV Tuner card if I want to hook up my consoles to my computer for easy image capturing (and easy connection to monitor; no need for an adapter!). Stupid Hollywood and their stupid HDCP.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b655/HIS_HD_7970_X2_IceQ_X².html

for some reason I really like the way this one looks


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2012)

I really enjoyed the box-like structure of the G80/G92 NV cards, and some of the ATI cards with the copper zalman fans:


----------



## NeoCrisis (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## superbeast0 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sapphire 7950


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 30, 2012)

Maybe if it had another fan it could look better ..


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh of course, how could I forget the GTX TITAN!


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll always love the looks of this trusted 6800 Ultra. Ran Source Engine-based games for a LONG TIME, for me.


----------



## buck_e (Mar 14, 2013)

*Golden Twin Frozr*

Not to everybody's taste I know, but I'd quite like a bit of gold in my rig...


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like copper.


----------



## neliz (Mar 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> looks like copper.



The box says "Golden Edition" 100% Copper.

That's Taiwan for you!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd say X1800XL, I had one in 2006 when it was still pretty good for gaming (like my GTX470 when I bought this over an year ago). The fan sucked though.


...and they were *ATI* Radeons then


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 14, 2013)

9700 Pro said:


> http://www.gpureview.com/database/images/videocards/ati/originals/radeon-x1800-xl-1346.jpg
> 
> I'd say X1800XL, I had one in 2006 when it was still pretty good for gaming (like my GTX470 when I bought this over an year ago). The fan sucked though.
> 
> ...



What's so hot looking about this ultra-generic card?


----------



## Hood (Mar 14, 2013)

*EVGA GTX 660 Ti with Backplate*

Since you normally only see the back of the card, a backplate gives it a very clean look.


----------



## buck_e (Mar 14, 2013)

*re:*



de.das.dude said:


> looks like copper.



It's a pretty shitty 'gold', agreed 

Still quite like the idea of true gold (colored) gpu, haven't been able to find one though.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 3, 2013)

Well. Don't know about you guys, but I find this one looks sexy in this kind of angle


----------



## Black Panther (May 3, 2013)

This sounds stupid and probably wouldn't work thermodynamically but I wish one day they'd figure out a way to put the cooler on top rather than below the pcb. Instead of blowing air the fans could be made to suck warm air upwards.
Why even bother to put a nice picture on the cooler when it can't be seen through the side-window unless you screw your neck down like a retarded earthworm?

Also, the way graphic cards are currently designed a lot of dust settles down on the pcb since it's horizontal and unprotected. If the cooler was on top the pcb would be protected and the top exposed to most dust would be easier to just wipe off.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 3, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> This sounds stupid and probably wouldn't work thermodynamically but I wish one day they'd figure out a way to put the cooler on top rather than below the pcb. Instead of blowing air the fans could be made to suck warm air upwards.
> Why even bother to put a nice picture on the cooler when it can't be seen through the side-window unless you screw your neck down like a retarded earthworm?
> 
> Also, the way graphic cards are currently designed a lot of dust settles down on the pcb since it's horizontal and unprotected. If the cooler was on top the pcb would be protected and the top exposed to most dust would be easier to just wipe off.



You could get a reverse ATX case, but the cooler will still blow into the cooler


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 3, 2013)

XFX R7950DD 3gb is smexy... at last its my opinion






at last sexier than my old 6950 from Club3D


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> What's so hot looking about this ultra-generic card?


Well, the red PCB and VRM heatsink maybe. IMO X1800XL looked better than XT, donät know why


----------



## Re79za70 (May 14, 2013)

Sapphire 7970 is eye catching


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2013)

I've got two of these in my rig in SLI.  Got them cheap, too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2013)

the hottest for me atm ... both on look and ... also ... literally 



qubit said:


> I've got two of these in my rig in SLI.  Got them cheap, too.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/MSIGTX580.jpg



how cheap?  to compare.


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2013)

£174.70 each from Scan.

Those Asus cards look nice. Do the custom coolers run them cool and quiet? The ones on my MSIs are very good at this, even with the GPU running flat out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2013)

qubit said:


> £174.70 each from Scan.
> 
> Those Asus cards look nice. Do the custom coolers run them cool and quiet? The ones on my MSIs are very good at this, even with the GPU running flat out.



well as i stated in your pc atm thread i had some issue  my Z77 E4 dont leave more than 3 slot and those cards are 3 slots so basically i have idle 28/38 and ingame 59-65/76-85 atm in bench like unigines one it goes to 68/88 but when run in dual screen setup i get 68/98 (so no more dual screen :shadedshu  ) as long as they keep 88 as a max and dont throttle im fine.

i paid mine 130chf piece (best price/perf ratio ever  ) 260 for a SLI or 260 for a single 760 ... choice made 

yours are 3gb hehehe nice find mines are 1.5gb but 1080p doesnt need more also i have a 700w psu and never encountered any power problems, i guess recommendation are for safe side but if all runs fine maybe i dont have to upgrade my psu


----------



## qubit (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, that 3GB was the icing on the cake, hehe.

You're right of course, that it's not actually used when gaming at 1080, as MSI Afterburner confirms with its on-screen display. I've had up to about a gigabyte, but no more.

Also, these 3GB versions aren't actually on the MSI website, just the 1.5GB. Putting in the model number into Google returned several results from Polish retailers, making me wonder if these are actually a grey import? I don't care though, lol.


I'm not surprised those cards work well, Asus make good products, especially these enthusiast grade ones.  Three slots is a heavy price to pay though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 20, 2013)

qubit said:


> Yes, that 3GB was the icing on the cake, hehe.
> 
> You're right of course, that it's not actually used when gaming at 1080, as MSI Afterburner confirms with its on-screen display. I've had up to about a gigabyte, but no more.
> 
> ...



well since my rig is dedicated to that setup its not a heavy price to pay in the end, all slot covered but 1 isnt a problem .... nobody use extension card on a good Z77 mobo 6 usb and 8 sata (4 II 4 III) i waaayyy enough for most and the last slot free is a pcieX x1 so eventualy a soundcard but the integrated one is also enough for most  

oh and for noise well i have a custom fan setup, the fan ramp up a bit faster than default, but i prefere low temps over low noise, and i dont hear my rig when im gaming ... (my neighbor does sometime, when i let the window open )


----------



## CADplace (Oct 24, 2013)

so it is all a matter of perspective 






Seems like GPUs are just wrapped in thermal cooling solutions these days, ... might be a bit less exciting, but I prefer the professional graphics


----------



## Eroticus (Oct 30, 2013)

Never had !  but it's looks amazing


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 31, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> You could get a reverse ATX case, but the cooler will still blow into the cooler



I'm sure you could figure out a way to reverse the fans on certain models.


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm currently lusting after a 780 Ti, so of course it must go here.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 1, 2013)

Currently testing a GTX 780 Ti Windforce Ghz Edition
Once you know how fast does a full GK110 run at 1250Mhz, the card seems much prettier


----------



## radrok (Dec 1, 2013)

How much is it clock per clock compared to a GTX 780? and Titan just in case.


Also don't forget to enable LLC to get that 0.025v !!


----------



## qubit (Dec 1, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Currently testing a GTX 780 Ti Windforce Ghz Edition
> Once you know how fast does a full GK110 run at 1250Mhz, the card seems much prettier


Definitely requires a picture.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 1, 2013)

radrok said:


> How much is it clock per clock compared to a GTX 780? and Titan just in case.
> 
> 
> Also don't forget to enable LLC to get that 0.025v !!



+0.025v is cute, this card allows +0.075v with a dedicated voltage controller






They rebuilt it's PCB to have another 2 phases over reference.


----------



## radrok (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it 0.075v over 1.212v or 1.175v?

Reference can go up to 1.25v atm, I guess you can push to 1.3v? Right? 

Thanks 

Sorry for the little derailing, qubit


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I received a box full of some ole hardware today. In the box was some motherboards, chips, coolers, memory, and.........................................

Well, open the spoiler and see. 



Spoiler: Guess what?







A frigging Voodoo 5 5500!!!!!!!! Wow, been wanting one of these forever to add to my seriously crazy ass collection of nostalgic hardware. LOLOL

Even had the original Quick Install book with it!! Simply amazing. 

Wish it came with the original box.......I know, that is asking too much LOL


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Well I received a box full of some ole hardware today. In the box was some motherboards, chips, coolers, memory, and.........................................
> 
> Well, open the spoiler and see.
> 
> ...



OMG!  I'm not worthy!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 17, 2013)

GTX690


----------



## qubit (Mar 19, 2015)

I think the new Titan X is a contender for hottest looking card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2015)

its the black. I love it.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

Well i saw the post a little late, here are my hottest cards:
1. the hottest one:




2. a little less hottest





Well ... 


Spoiler: this is sexy and it know it...













Spoiler: i like it from behind [B]3:D[/B]












also it has a little hot sister...!













Spoiler: this babe table dancing? can't believe it  













and the little hottie:






Regards,


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 19, 2015)

I like the looks of my R9-280X Toxic.




View attachment 63504


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> its the black. I love it.



I honestly thought the original titan cooler looks pretty damn good too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2015)

i really like how Elsa's GTX 970 and 980 only think that's bad is they are only available in japan


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think the new Titan X is a contender for hottest looking card.


pretty bland and plain .... again what's really hot about that over used reference design? color? led? ... nah just plain and tasteless, if it's a contender then all ref titan titan black 780 780Ti 770 are too 

a contrario: these are hot looking



peche said:


> Well i saw the post a little late, here are my hottest cards:
> 1. the hottest one:
> 
> 
> ...





puma99dk| said:


> i really like how Elsa's GTX 970 and 980 only think that's bad is they are only available in japan



although i understand that not all have the sames definition of "hot"

for me the hottest card doesn't come from a AIB (and not meaning hottest because of temps  )


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> pretty bland and plain .... again what's really hot about that over used reference design? color? led? ... nah just plain and tasteless, if it's a contender then all ref titan titan black 780 780Ti 770 are too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's like with women, we don't all like the same one


----------



## stefanels (Mar 19, 2015)

I am very happy with my new card


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 19, 2015)

Hawt Mermaids! Blue eyeshadow!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Hawt Mermaids! Blue eyeshadow!


well YES ... damn still seeking one of that line ... for collection purpose and ... because of Nalu ... (obviously)


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 19, 2015)

Same! I remember when that card came out! It was (and is) so sexy! For a computer part... lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2015)

I loved this


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 20, 2015)

Sexy! But terrible card(I owned one...)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I loved this



i have that one xD on my shelf (4870 if i am not mistaken)

yep i still have it ... AMD labeled ATI on the chip 




boomstik360 said:


> Same! I remember when that card came out! It was (and is) so sexy! For a computer part... lol


well ....




boring stock cooler with a .... aahhh whatever ...


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 20, 2015)

How did they ever pass any advertising or censorship standards?


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol the F***?!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> How did they ever pass any advertising or censorship standards?


well ... nothing to show here ... really it's soft


----------



## qubit (Mar 20, 2015)

@Schmuckley @GreiverBlade

I've actually got one of those.  Bought a 6800 Ultra 256MB for a £23.50 b-grade 7 years ago. It's interesting to see how such a high end card for its day way back in 2004 can be brought to its knees with modern games and video resolutions. Still works perfectly though.


@Solaris17

Oh yeah, I wanted one of those just for that picture.  Is it a HD 4870 X2?


@INSTG8R

Yup, mediocre card, but smokin' hot looks. It inspired me to start this thread and the first post has a picture of it.

I bought one at the time, but was always disappointed with the performance and noise, but the 8800 GTX was so much more expensive (I now know why). What was with the fan spinning up intermittently while sitting at the desktop doing nothing? So annoying.  It was damned loud while gaming too, even more annoying.

I got a HD 4870 next which was a nice card and worked quite well, with a decent noise profile at the expense of cooking itself. I then got an 8800 GTX b-grade for a few pounds long afterwards and I couldn't believe just how good it was. While it was slower in raw benchmark terms than that 4870, it actually played most games _better _with a smoother, more even framerate and at times a higher framerate too.

Of course it ran rings round that HD 2900 XT in framerate performance and noise. It was really quite embarrassing, lol. Soon after that I ditched that 4870, got a GTX 285 and haven't looked back.

I ended up keeping that 2900 in the end and adding it to my graphics card collection just for that lovely cooler and because it's the counterpart to the 8800 GTX.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2015)

that ones the 4870 but i love the x2 just as much! I really want one for old times sake. a few years bacjk i bought a morgan core baron at 1.2ghz i have it on a shelf. first CPU i ever owned. the 4870 wasnt my first card or even my favorite. but I do want it for that pic.


----------



## qubit (Mar 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> that ones the 4870 but i love the x2 just as much! I really want one for old times sake. a few years bacjk i bought a morgan core baron at 1.2ghz i have it on a shelf. first CPU i ever owned. the 4870 wasnt my first card or even my favorite. but I do want it for that pic.


I know what you mean about regretting getting rid of something.

I was one of the mugs who bought Vista Ultimate retail at release, for over £300 - stop laughing there!  Yes, it was rubbish until SP2 came along and finally made it work properly.

The point is I really loved that box and the wow factor presentation. It sat high up on my shelf for years where my gaze rested on it until I sold it when W7 came out. I was really conflicted over whether to sell it, too. Yeah, I got £100 for it on eBay, but in hindsight I'd rather have the box with all the goodies inside.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2015)

qubit said:


> I know what you mean about regretting getting rid of something.
> 
> I was one of the mugs who bought Vista Ultimate retail at release, for over £300 - stop laughing there!  Yes, it was rubbish until SP2 came along and finally made it work properly.
> 
> The point is I really loved that box and the wow factor presentation. It sat high up on my shelf for years where my gaze rested on it until I sold it when W7 came out. I was really conflicted over whether to sell it, too. Yeah, I got £100 for it on eBay, but in hindsight I'd rather have the box with all the goodies inside.



I bought release XP still have the box I know that feel.


----------



## qubit (Mar 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> I bought release XP still have the box I know that feel.


Can I confess that I've got that too?  It's the Pro retail upgrade version. Got it in December 2001 for under £100 by combining a couple of discounts when XP was all shiny and new.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 20, 2015)

boomstik360 said:


>



i still got this card at home, i don't remember it it's GTO or the GTO2 ^^


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Sexy! But terrible card(I owned one...)


man i loved this when i was a kid. the looks. didnt have the card.


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 22, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> i still got this card at home, i don't remember it it's GTO or the GTO2 ^^



Nice! If it is the GTO2 you should sell it to me  I never got a chance to play around with one. I am debating on building a good 'ol nostalgia rig with an AMD 939.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2015)

boomstik360 said:


> Nice! If it is the GTO2 you should sell it to me  I never got a chance to play around with one. I am debating on building a good 'ol nostalgia rig with an AMD 939.


s939 you say? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-135#post-3257825
still debating if i use my Sapphire X800GT or my Xpertvision X1950Pro Super AGP ... but the choice is obvious

(altho for me a good ol' nostalgia rig is more a Socket5 or 7/super7  )

a good looking single slot750Ti ... yep ... might be the hotest looking one indeed (for 750Ti category)


and that one .... obviously because of Ruby


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 22, 2015)

The hottest i dont know but the coolest is HIS IceQ 4670  With a fan tunnel that blows hot air right out the computer not just make it turn around inside the case.

Also the most powerful AGP card ever made. They made the OC edition which I got from somebody in my town couple years ago for 60$ Canadian. http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-448.shtml


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 22, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> s939 you say? http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-135#post-3257825
> still debating if i use my Sapphire X800GT or my Xpertvision X1950Pro Super AGP ... but the choice is obvious
> 
> (altho for me a good ol' nostalgia rig is more a Socket5 or 7/super7  )
> ...



Haha yeah, I remember the super old stuff. Socket 939 just stands out not being super classic but just epic. Up until Conroe 775 lol...


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2015)

My wife's research PC has an IceQ GPU in it. It's old, but it works great.


----------



## wagana (Mar 25, 2015)

Hottest? My profile pic XD
/Jk
I'd say powercolor 9250




(not my pic... Since I modified mine too much...)


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 25, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> My wife's research PC has an IceQ GPU in it. It's old, but it works great.



Which one?


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a 5670 512MB

It looks like this.


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

my favorite stock cooler...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Hawt Mermaids! Blue eyeshadow!



Cool! A Nvidia GeForce 6800 GS, I have had a 6800 GS XXX, same heatsink only different image on it.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> my favorite stock cooler...



The "BatMobile" 





My favorite "stock" cooler:





The X1950 Pro, one of the coolest cards I've ever had!


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> My favorite "stock" cooler:


correct!
im about to build a AMD based rig, i would like to use a Radeon card with stock or blower cooler, im looking forward to get a used one, also this rig is  just for crunching anyway,


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 25, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> The X1950 Pro, one of the coolest cards I've ever had!


Had one of those Accelero X2 coolers on a X1800GTO2 back in 2007.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think the new Titan X is a contender for hottest looking card.


 I like it too. I have since the 780.  It's the one reference cooler they have come up with that is not only sturdy (made of metal), but also cools well.  I do think the bare aluminum finish of before though looked more stylish.


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 25, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> It's a 5670 512MB
> 
> It looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 63656



I'm thinking about getting one of these. Still kick ass for an older card. I just wonder what is the limit of this card. Let's say you put all in high settings and 1080P what is the latest game it can plays?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 26, 2015)

Cards with hottest looks would still be the Fermies, replete with heatpipes that look like the headers off a muscle car, and just as hot too. 

You could boil water on those suckers.


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 26, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these. Still kick ass for an older card. I just wonder what is the limit of this card. Let's say you put all in high settings and 1080P what is the latest game it can plays?



It's in my wife's second PC. It's for her to use as a research tool while she's writing her books. Her main rig has an Asus GTX-570 in it.
I love to upgrade all of the PCs in the house, but she's threatened me if I touch either one of them. 
I can't remember how it gamed, but it was good in it's day. 

I bought a brand new MSI Radeon 2GB HD-6450 to replace it, but she nixed that idea.
It's on the shelf, probably going in the next office PC I build for someone.


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Personally I really like the Nvidia 6800 Ultra reference board. The cooler wasn't too noisy and kept the card pretty cool aswell.







Concerning modern cards, I love the Lightning cooler design 
Btw this card isn't actually a regular 780 Lightning, I wrote about it here in the rare gfx thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rare-gpus-unreleased-gpus.176929/page-4#post-3264856



 

And for Dual GPUs, I think the XFX 5970 Black Edition Limited was a looker. Fan glows red when turned on 











Oh yea, and almost forgot the glorious Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock Windforce X5


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 4, 2015)

Masterchief79 said:


> Personally I really like the Nvidia 6800 Ultra reference board. The cooler wasn't too noisy and kept the card pretty cool aswell.
> View attachment 63869
> View attachment 63871
> 
> ...


 

How much that Super overclock card back in time and what it looks like compared to performances of today cards ?


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2015)

Masterchief79 said:


>


what a BEAST!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2015)

That Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock is one of the strangest cards I've seen


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> That Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock is one of the strangest cards I've seen


Still a pretty feared warrior!
insane overcloker as well...


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 4, 2015)

I bought it second hand for 220€ about a 1,5 years ago, original price no idea... Performance was awesome, it was overclocked to 1254MHz boost clock by Gigabyte which is more than an average 680 card managed to do with manual OC. It went all the way up to 1370MHz stable in BF3 without fiddling with voltages. And for benching, see here


Ah yea, compared to todays cards. Well, I easily managed to catch a GTX 780 reference/R9 290 with that card, which makes it about 15-20% slower than a GTX970 (with less Memory of course).

When it comes to GFX I'm pretty much into the cooling systems, and that one is just insane  Here's a shot from the side, massive 3 slot cooler. At 100% the fans spun with 10.000 rpm and kept the card below 50°C lol. Sounded like a server rack too


----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2015)

Masterchief79 said:


> I bought it second hand for 220€ about a 1,5 years ago, original price no idea... Performance was awesome, it was overclocked to 1254MHz boost clock by Gigabyte which is more than an average 680 card managed to do with manual OC. It went all the way up to 1370MHz stable in BF3 without fiddling with voltages. And for benching, see here
> 
> When it comes to GFX I'm pretty much into the cooling systems, and that one is just insane  Here's a shot from the side, massive 3 slot cooler. At 100% the fans spun with 10.000 rpm and kept the card below 50°C lol. Sounded like a server rack too
> View attachment 63873


well i though that cooler will be less effective., also the card, due overclock settings is pretty power hungry right?
thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad you like it  Of course it's not a power saver with hard overclocking, that bench run was at 1515MHz GPU and 1,4V (soldered a mod for that), and the card reached nearly 200% of the original Power Target. That would be about 450W 
At the usual 24/7 OC I reckon it was still more power saving than a HD7970 reference card. So no drama there.

The fans on the cooler are very small so of course they need high RPM to move enough air. Except for that, the cooling system is suprisingly efficient. Much much much too big for that little Nvidia chip, but keeps the card so darn cool (9 heatpipes for the GPU, 4 for the VRM and MosFETs^^)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## peche (Apr 4, 2015)

interesting fact!
thanks for sharing again


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep exactly  That's by the way a really big vapor chamber on top of all that other cooling madness.


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 5, 2015)

EVGA 7800 GTX KO ACS3
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Freezer (Apr 5, 2015)

Seriously "hottest looks" ?! People need a life.. .


----------



## Masterchief79 (Apr 5, 2015)

People with lives need hobbies


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 5, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Seriously "hottest looks" ?! People need a life..



Ever heard the phrase
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Freezer (Apr 7, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Ever heard the phrase
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder



Yep, and the phrase has always referred to living organisms.

Not materialism.


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 7, 2015)

So you are saying cars can't be beautiful either?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 7, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Yep, and the phrase has always referred to living organisms.
> 
> Not materialism.



Is this your world view





The Material world can be Beautiful
Try looking at the pictures here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...d-photography-club.76565/page-75#post-3261267


----------



## qubit (Apr 7, 2015)

@Freezer Yeah, you've made a great first impression on TPU. You'll go far here.


----------



## bihboy23 (Apr 14, 2015)

I really like the ASUS Strix


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2015)

That's my baby the R9-285 2GB DCU II OC


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 14, 2015)

I find this little bugger very sexy. First serious cooling on a LP card, I've seen.


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Apr 14, 2015)

GeForce 7900GTX 512MB. The good-looking reference cooler on this card was almost inaudible. 


 

Galaxy GeForce 6800GT AGP 256MB. I really loved the color scheme of this card. 


 

GeForce 7800GTX 256MB. This card was quite a step-up from the 6800GT above. 


 


GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB


 

And of course, the ATI X1950XTX 512MB GDDR4. Never really had it, but always loved the looks of it! It was also the first card to use GDDR4 memory.


----------



## qubit (Apr 14, 2015)

There are cards on this thread with some really wicked coolers, keep 'em coming. 

@kniaugaudiskis I really like that transparent 7900GTX and I'd really love to have one.

I've actually got an 8800 Ultra. It's a BFG one that I got brand new off eBay a few years ago for £100, complete with BFG t-shirt in the box. I've used it a couple of times, but now just leave it in its box, all pristine, as part of my NVIDIA collection.


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 14, 2015)

This is completely *off topic* , i just couldn't stay away. 


Freezer said:


> Yep, and the phrase has always referred to living organisms.
> 
> Not materialism.








@Freezer how is it that you are still alive ?


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## RejZoR (Jun 17, 2015)

Just wanted to post it here lol.


----------



## Ebo (Jun 17, 2015)

It could be pink for all i care, s long as preformance is top tier, but the furyX does look sweet.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 17, 2015)

That Nano is supposed to be in the same class as Fury. I like the idea of it being so small, and ripping down the curtains at the same time.


----------



## wiak (Jun 17, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> That Nano is supposed to be in the same class as Fury. I like the idea of it being so small, and ripping down the curtains at the same time.


RAARRRARRR


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## RejZoR (Jun 18, 2015)

This waiting is killing me. I just hope prices here in Eu are overhyped due to launch. R9-390X for 644€ is crazy. Meaning this R9 Nano beauty will cost way more than I'm willing to pay...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 18, 2015)

Hottest...... here is one for you


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 18, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Hottest...... here is one for you


ahahaha xD thanks @Tatty_One you reminded me why i got my ref 290 under water


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2015)

The upcoming Quadro version of the Titan X, the M6000. I do like the green flash around it. I'll have two please.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2015)

qubit said:


> The upcoming Quadro version of the Titan X, the M6000. I do like the green flash around it. I'll have two please.


Released in Dec. 2014. There was a post somewhere on this site showing multiple of them in a rig.


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Released in Dec. 2014. There was a post somewhere on this site showing multiple of them in a rig.


No it wasn't it's new. You might have seen pre-release pictures of it.

Here's the article I got it from:

http://videocardz.com/56981/nvidia-readying-quadro-m5000-and-quadro-m4000


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2015)

qubit said:


> No it wasn't it's new. You might have seen pre-release pictures of it.
> 
> Here's the article I got it from:
> 
> http://videocardz.com/56981/nvidia-readying-quadro-m5000-and-quadro-m4000


The article is about drivers being released that show a M5000 and M4000 are to be released, the M6000 is released already.


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok, yeah, you're right. They're just trying to confuse me with that picture.


----------



## Freezer (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## rooivalk (Jul 28, 2015)

Calibre 9600GT. It's classy monochrome, lots of detail yet pretty curvy


----------



## petedread (Jul 28, 2015)

Another good looking modern card, I think, is the Asus DC3 980ti or any of their cards with the new DC3 cooler. I think those Gainward Phantom coolers look good also.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## khanman125 (Jul 29, 2015)

I still love the classic look of this card. 8800 Ultra. Miss it.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 29, 2015)

Sapphire Toxic R9-280X OC. I thought that this was as pretty as it gets until I got my R9-290X Tri-X cards.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2015)

My Recent acquisition, Sapphire R9 290X VaporX OC..................


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 29, 2015)

I just love the look of all of these three fan Sapphire GPUs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I just love the look of all of these three fan Sapphire GPUs.


And considering the reputation  the reference 290X's had for heat and noise on launch, in contrast this thing never goes above 65C at load and is inaudible, it even shuts down 2 of the fans at stock/2D, says a lot for the cooler.


----------



## By-tor (Aug 6, 2015)

A pair of these mmmmmm  sexy!!!    

They don't make noise or get very hot...


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 6, 2015)

I have two of these GTX-690s for a WACO Quad SLI setup.




 

 

 And three of these recently. Using two of them until the X99 is ready, then it's three together!


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 7, 2015)

I love the look of the recent MSI "Gaming" GPUs, especially the GTX 980 Ti Gaming card. It feels more amazing in hard than it looks in pictures. makes my EVGA ACX cards feel like fisher price products. but I don't know if I would call it "hot."

but i will tell you what the CREEPIEST looking GPU ever made is, the AOpen 6800 Ultra. the first discrete GPU I ever had. I think that just by looking at this card you can figure out why AOpen was bumped out of the GPU market.
I can't say I remember much from those days, but I'm pretty sure I was too terrified to open the computer case and seeing this thing.






However, looking at this thing now make miss short, single slot GPUs...


----------



## By-tor (Aug 7, 2015)

Back in the days of old...


----------



## JunkBear (Aug 7, 2015)

HIS Ice-Q HD4670


----------



## gameboy3800 (Oct 16, 2015)

don't let this thread die!

i've always loved the xfx 7990 ghost triple dissipation.





also loved the powercolor devil 13 290x/390 dual core. also 4 8-pin connectors. because 3 was clearly not powerful enough.









and how could i forget the gtx 680 2win Gemini? (was this card ever released, or was it just a proof of concept of a quad (YES, 4-SLOT) cooler? techpowerup's gpu database has it as released, but i can't find any other pictures of it other than this little bunch here.) if there are any other 4-slotters out there, please let me know. i dig that sh*t.





my all time favorite though is the Galax (Galaxy?/KFA2) GTX 980 Ti Hall of Fame LN2 GOC Edition. just ordered me one of these. i also have the normal LN2 Edition. with the amazing backplate. ln2 editions have 3 8-pins, which is the most power ever being delivered to a single gpu if i'm not mistaken. they use their own power board to give some insane power to it. 19 (16 + 3) phase power delivery system. up to 960 amps of power. GOC edition has Thermal shutdown/Power Limit Dip Switch to get max oc when using ln2. amazing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 16, 2015)

gameboy3800 said:


> don't let this thread die!


agreed...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 16, 2015)

All those power input plugs...

Welcome to TPU!



gameboy3800 said:


> don't let this thread die!
> 
> i've always loved the xfx 7990 ghost triple dissipation.
> 
> ...


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2015)

XFX's Double and Triple Dissipation coolers are a thing of beauty. Nice clean lines coupled with awesome cooling potential.

Welcome to TPU, gameboy3800. Thanks for your pictures.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 16, 2015)

I like my new MSI GTX 970 4G GAMING cards. If only they had backplates


----------



## natr0n (Oct 16, 2015)

minimal and pretty hot


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2015)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I like my new MSI GTX 970 4G GAMING cards. If only they had backplates



The GPUs are great, but I like your use of those Noctua fans.
I used them on one of my builds too.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 16, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> The GPUs are great, but I like your use of those Noctua fans.
> I used them on one of my builds too.
> 
> View attachment 68586


Yeah. I love those fans. I wish I had a top exhaust for a couple more 140mm ones. Someday I'll cut my case I guess. I'd like to just drill a bunch of holes to recreate the look of the front of my case but I don't know how it would turn out.

I'm thinking of moving to a x99 sabertooth board, if I do I might get the Noctua Redux fans, I think they'd look awesome with that board.

How do you find the NZXT cooler?


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2015)

It's a Kraken X41 cooler and it's doing a great job on the i7-4770 I'm using.

Idle is at 32c according to the NZXT software, load is at 52c max so far.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2015)

So hot...








Edit: Where is it getting power from? :|

No, seriously, I like my card (not my pic):




Black, no frills, with an emphasis on cooling.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 17, 2015)

my three jewels.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 17, 2015)

Another one from me... old and new... I love the look of the MSI 6970 Lightning too. Twin Frozr III is when MSI really got their heat sink design looking great.


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I like my new MSI GTX 970 4G GAMING cards. If only they had backplates


what a beautiful case!
indeed!

and also you are right... goood question ... why no backplates... ?



Spoiler: just want to share!


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 17, 2015)

peche said:


> what a beautiful case!
> indeed!
> 
> and also you are right... goood question ... why no backplates... ?
> ...




That's awesome...


----------



## gameboy3800 (Oct 18, 2015)

going off of my post from the other day, has anyone ever heard of or seen another card with a quad slot cooler like the (unreleased?) EVGA GTX 680 2Win Gemini? i'd love to build a matx bould of it for the lols.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 18, 2015)

I remember when I got my old Asus 4870 Dark Knight edition they were so badass..... 






I also remember the ATi All in Wonder cards. It was all I bought for a few generations. The 9800 Pro was my favorite I think, but it's been so long it is hard to say but I remember being blow away but it at the time. The x1900 was my last one.  The X800 XT was my last AGP card. Love that purple pcb






If you look closely you can see it installed in my system from this very old picture.





And check out my awesome all in wonder 128 pro in an even older shot. baller






Way way back in the day I used to roll with Matrox, I used to think they were king of 2D, the Millennium was awesome





especially when I paired it with Canopus Pure3D. It was so aweome it had 6mb of memory, most if not all over 3dfx cards only had 4mb...






And who can forget the Voodoo 2 in SLI, 12MB of memory on each card!!! I remember being impressed with having a total of 28mb of video memory (12+12+4) and wondering how things could ever get better.





If you were rich you got the Quantum 3D X-24, two voodoo 2's in SLI on a single card....





And just for fun... how many of us wanted this card??? The almighty Voodoo 5 6000 that failed to get released... the ultimate badass card...


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ah @N1GHTRA1N , the Voodoo 5 6000 may not have been released, but this puppy pulls a close second to nostalgic awesomeness.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 18, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Ah @N1GHTRA1N , the Voodoo 5 6000 may not have been released, but this puppy pulls a close second to nostalgic awesomeness.


That's a beauty...

I think I wanted to get one of these but was disapointed it didn't have tv out or something and was really buying almost every new ati all in wonder at that time still so I'm sure I bought the ati all in wonder that was the best at the time. The 128 or radeon or something. I do remember buying a rage fury maxx and missing tv out and having a bunch of problems with it and returning it and buying the all in wonder 128 pro instead.

I bought so many all in wonders, I'm glad ati stopped making them to break my cycle. After the X1900 I moved into a another AMD card the 4870. My main PC now has GTX 970's in my system and it is the first time my main system has had a non AMD/ATI card in it since 90's,


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 18, 2015)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I remember when I got my old Asus 4870 Dark Knight edition they were so badass.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






stinger608 said:


> Ah @N1GHTRA1N , the Voodoo 5 6000 may not have been released, but this puppy pulls a close second to nostalgic awesomeness.



Talking about the voodoo 5 6000 humm? You guys check this out:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...watercooling-first-and-second-edition.166373/


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> Talking about the voodoo 5 6000 humm? You guys check this out:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...watercooling-first-and-second-edition.166373/




Wow, I wonder how the heck I totally missed that?????????

That was frigging amazing!


----------



## Freezer (Oct 18, 2015)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> I remember when ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## F-Zero (Oct 18, 2015)

I loved the design of the OTES fan from ABIT if i remember right Abit was the first manufacturer who used this design on a graphics card. Was loud as hell.



 

And do you remember when Sapphire put passive cooling on a Radeon 9800 Pro ? It was amazing, the performance was sky high but it was dead silent. We can only dream about high end gpu's using passive cooling now days.


----------



## gameboy3800 (Oct 19, 2015)

i would love to build a mini itx workstation with a 5960x and this quadro m4000. would make for a killer rendering system. also; single slot ftw!


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 19, 2015)

Standard Nvidia 8800GTX Ultra, man that was cool






And the Asus AMD 3850X2


----------



## gameboy3800 (Oct 19, 2015)

that asus card looks amazing! wish i had one when they first came out.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 20, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> Standard Nvidia 8800GTX Ultra, man that was cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never saw that Asus card, seems very rare to me. Nice.


----------



## qubit (Apr 16, 2017)

I just got me one of these and it's a beast. There's a 1080 Ti version of this card now that looks just as mean.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2017)

I've always loved the 9XX series reference coolers from Nvidia


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 16, 2017)

The cleaner looking the better 4 me.
I do like the Nitro and Twin Frozers tho.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> The cleaner looking the better 4 me.
> I do like the Nitro and Twin Frozers tho.



wish granted


----------



## Toothless (Apr 16, 2017)

qubit said:


> I just got me one of these and it's a beast. There's a 1080 Ti version of this card now that looks just as mean.


If they had one when I was buying I would've grabbed it.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 16, 2017)

R9 290X Lightning


----------



## natr0n (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 16, 2017)

My little old Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X OC, still going strong and a sight to behold


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've always loved the 9XX series reference coolers from Nvidia


Agreed, and the most important thing, fully customization ! you can take cooler a part and give it a fresh color !


 
Or make it Black !

Regards,


----------



## lyra (Apr 17, 2017)

totally this thing


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2017)

Good old HD2900XT has been always one of my favourites. Also the flame textures are exactly hot-looking.


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2017)

Ati used to make sexier video cards than nvidia, spoken words by a nvidia lover....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2017)

peche said:


> Ati used to make sexier video cards than nvidia, spoken words by a nvidia lover....



Was never a fan of Ruby. I just don't find short hair attractive


----------



## lyra (Apr 17, 2017)

but in all seriousness this si so damn nice. i love the simplistic look. why did gainward stop making such beautiful cards


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 17, 2017)

lyra said:


> but in all seriousness this si so damn nice. i love the simplistic look. why did gainward stop making such beautiful cards



Just don't forget to slap a fan or two on it when you start gaming....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2017)

The way it's meant to be grilled


----------



## ixi (Apr 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just don't forget to slap a fan or two on it when you start gaming....


There are two fans under heatsink .


----------



## Kanan (Apr 18, 2017)

lyra said:


> but in all seriousness this si so damn nice. i love the simplistic look. why did gainward stop making such beautiful cards


A friend of mine still sports a GTX 970 Phantom, very nice cards and the fans are easily removable/replacable.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Was never a fan of Ruby. I just don't find short hair attractive



But she was a redhead so that's bunch of bonus points


----------



## Komshija (Apr 18, 2017)

I like three-fan GPU's because they look very powerful and they usually are powerful. About three years ago when I first saw HD 7990, I was amazed. Two-fan GPU's can be also very nice, especially green team's Palit and Gainward models.

My candidates are Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury for the red team and Palit GTX 1080 Gamerock for the green team.

Red team: 



Green team:


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Good old HD2900XT has been always one of my favourites. Also the flame textures are exactly hot-looking.


Yeah, that card looks awesome. My OP had a picture of it in fact, but the source is now long gone, so you can't see it.

I bought a 2900 Pro 1GB at the time and BIOS flashed it to a Pro. It could never compete with the 8800 GTX of course, but I ended up keeping it because of those hot looks and still have it today.

I actually got an 8800 GTX a few years later in a fire sale and could see the performance difference between them: like night and day.

I remember wowing all my friends with that 1GB RAM back in the day.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> But she was a redhead so that's bunch of bonus points



Normally yes, i like redheads too but with hair that short, she looked like a man. 

Just my own opinion


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 18, 2017)

I vote the sapphire nitro cards and also the XFX RX 480 GTR cards


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Normally yes, i like redheads too but with hair that short, she looked like a man.
> 
> Just my own opinion


+1 I don't like short hair either. I guess it was just easier to render.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 18, 2017)

Now that they have TressFX, they can make long haired Ruby. A lot of time has passed since then, surely her hair has grown quite a bit by now


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2017)

qubit said:


> +1 I don't like short hair either. I guess it was just easier to render.



I think Ruby was more of an ATi thing??? Ruby was Sapphire's mascot (or whatever)

There is however a video of Ruby with longer hair in existence dated back in 2013










Though I think this version of Ruby was killed off due to looking too much like Katarina from League Of legends and Sapphire just kind of faded into obscurity a little after that. Sapphire are still around but not everywhere as they used to be.


:EDIT::

Yup -- Katarina from LoL was added 2009-09-19

So i guess there was some secret talks between sapphire and Riot Games


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Ruby was more of an ATi thing??? Ruby was Sapphire's mascot (or whatever)
> 
> There is however a video of Ruby with longer hair in existence dated back in 2013
> 
> ...



Sexy Ruby!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 18, 2017)

Guess the Beauty Spot on her cheek mutated and ruby developed a new better hotter face (Great Chin )


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Was never a fan of Ruby. I just don't find short hair attractive


I liked, had a reference X1800XL 11 years ago.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 19, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Also the flame textures are exactly hot-looking.


How about this Nvidia card then?




&


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

peche said:


> Agreed, and the most important thing, fully customization ! you can take cooler a part and give it a fresh color !
> View attachment 86463
> Or make it Black !
> 
> Regards,








Or


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Or


Well damn, that looks awesome! 

Tho the reference cards have been looking cool since GTX680 even unmodded.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 19, 2017)

Waiting for Hello Kitty GPU. I know one of you has to have it.


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Or


agreed, saw the video of the red ones i guess, decided to give a try on mine with a decent black color, 



9700 Pro said:


> Tho the reference cards have been looking cool since GTX680 even unmodded.


agreed, i have one, but it has no "GEFORCE GTX" led option


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

peche said:


> saw the video of the red ones i guess



 Yeah the black ones that you have look nice,it looks like a titan. The orange look isn't bad either. personally I like mute or earth type tones like that beige one I posted. I was thinking of going with a different design not just adding a modded color but also a textured color.

Like this, my wife painted some chairs this week with it & i like it.Notice the "bumpy" surface, imo- it would look baller






 It would look great with a motherboard like this w/ notua fans


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah the black ones that you have look nice,it looks like a titan. The orange look isn't bad either. personally I like mute or earth type tones like that beige one I posted. I was thinking of going with a different design not just adding a modded color but also a textured color.
> 
> Like this, my wife painted some chairs this week with it & i like it.Notice the "bumpy" surface, imo- it would look baller


orange ones does not look nice for me, i rather darker colors, if i decide to give another shoot to it will be blue... mine has white led... 



jboydgolfer said:


> It would look great with a motherboard like this w/ notua fans


waiting to see your sexy  GTX 970 reference with a new beige texture!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

peche said:


> waiting to see your sexy GTX 970 reference with a new beige texture!



i have two, but i think ill try to find a replacement shroud if i decide to try it out, i dont think i have the nerve to paint my baby(ies) like that 

im a coward


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have two, but i think ill try to find a replacement shroud if i decide to try it out, i dont think i have the nerve to paint my baby(ies) like that
> 
> im a coward


i did the same, then found nothing, decided to do it with mine, just watch some videos about it several times, then courage will come and save your day 

Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2017)

peche said:


> i did the same, then found nothing, decided to do it with mine, just watch some videos about it several times, then courage will come and save your day
> 
> Regards,



 Yeah I've seen those videos. I'm not scared to do it because I feel I don't know how ,I'm scared to do it because I love the look of the reference card and I'd hate to alter it .

 I've actually disassembled the cards entirely including the LEDs & the whole 9 yards. I could've done it then, but I just I love that reference look and I'm the kind a guy who has a giant room literally filled with unopened toys from his childhood. Maybe when They get older and I fall in love with different GPU,  until then they're still my babies


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 19, 2017)

This is for interested person on other thread (Flashing GPU). Like I said, I originally shopped for the looks....


----------



## qubit (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Rosie, welcme to TPU. 

Note that you can embed pictures in the post using www.techpowerup.org which will look better.


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah I've seen those videos. I'm not scared to do it because I feel I don't know how ,I'm scared to do it because I love the look of the reference card and I'd hate to alter it .


seems like you are so confused, dont stick to much, take it apart, some sanding and spray paint and call it done!



jboydgolfer said:


> I've actually disassembled the cards entirely including the LEDs & the whole 9 yards. I could've done it then, but I just I love that reference look and I'm the kind a guy who has a giant room literally filled with unopened toys from his childhood. Maybe when They get older and I fall in love with different GPU, until then they're still my babies


totally understood, im in the same situation for other hardware!


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 19, 2017)

qubit said:


> Hi Rosie, welcme to TPU.
> 
> Note that you can embed pictures in the post using www.techpowerup.org which will look better.


Ta very much. Just tried it out and something has apparently worked.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2017)

@qubit , nothing in life is permanent, so you can have temporary


----------



## qubit (Apr 19, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> @qubit , nothing in life is permanent, so you can have temporary


If you're referring to my report requesting editing of my OP on this thread, Sneeky PM'd me kindly giving me permanent access to edit that one post in this thread, but I see you've taken it away again.  If I could please have that back, I'd be grateful.

I've already edited it a bit, but there's more to come, especially the two pictures I'd linked to, which are now long gone that I want to replace.

I'd add you to that PM thread so you could see, but I don't have the permission for it. I've therefore tagged @sneekypeet here to confirm what I'm saying and perhaps add you to it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2017)

qubit said:


> If you're referring to my report requesting editing of my OP on this thread, Sneeky PM'd me kindly giving me permanent access to edit that one post in this thread, but I see you've taken it away again.  If I could please have that back, I'd be grateful.
> 
> I've already edited it a bit, but there's more to come, especially the two pictures I'd linked to, which are now long gone that I want to replace.
> 
> I'd add you to that PM thread so you could see, but I don't have the permission for it. I've therefore tagged @sneekypeet here to confirm what I'm saying and perhaps add you to it.



I think tatty was having a go... I unlocked it again. As for adding him, sure


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 20, 2017)

Nothing will ever beat ATI Radeon X1950XTX as far as i am concerned - as far as "hot" looks go and not "best" looks.


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 20, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think Ruby was more of an ATi thing??? Ruby was Sapphire's mascot (or whatever)



Frieza from Dragon Ball Z was Sapphire mascot


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 20, 2017)

Artas1984 said:


> Nothing will ever beat ATI Radeon X1950XTX as far as i am concerned - as far as "hot" looks go and not "best" looks.



The x1950xtx Uber Edition was the bomb!


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 20, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> The x1950xtx Uber Edition was the bomb!



When i see this card i want to lick it like some girl! All i see is booty ass, slick back and prone shoulders! I want AMD Vega performance under than X1950XTX skin!!! That would be epic! Recently the X1950XTX had it's 10 anniversary - the first ever GDDR4 card! What a monster this card was. I remember bench-marking FEAR and getting slightly more FPS with X1950XT 512 MB (not even XTX) than with the chopped 8800GTS 320 MB!


----------



## mcborge (Apr 26, 2017)

I would say this card... As i just got one... Alas not the 1080 but the 1070 oc.


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2018)

I really want this for my graphics card collection. The soon to be mythical GTX 1050 3GB. *TPU news article*.


----------



## dj-electric (May 10, 2018)

This is reference design GTX 1050\Ti anyways, and has been available in small amounts


----------



## xkm1948 (May 10, 2018)

So hot girls on hot GPUs counts double the hotness I guess?


----------



## RealNeil (May 10, 2018)

Aorus GTX-1070Ti is beautiful to me. Especially two of them together.

What's weird about them is that they're possessed.
I installed the Aorus software for them onto my PC and they OC properly, but the RGB lighting does what it wants to do and will not be controlled. (maybe they're just girl cards)


----------



## Joss (May 10, 2018)

My favourite is the Asus HD 7970 DirectCU II.
I simply love the square, massive, Steampunkish looks.


----------



## Therandomness (May 11, 2018)

qubit said:


> I really want this for my graphics card collection. The soon to be mythical GTX 1050 3GB. *TPU news article*.


I’m pretty sure that card never properly existed. I mean, look at that cooler, the cost going into creating the heatsink is most likely more than the rest of the card


----------



## Outback Bronze (May 11, 2018)

These are going to be hard to beat.

























Id love to get my hand on each of those two. 

They are just glorious.

Even the packaging they come in is mint.


----------



## Kissamies (May 11, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> So hot girls on hot GPUs counts double the hotness I guess?


Counts, but Ruby was much hotter.


----------



## Joss (May 11, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> but Ruby was much hotter


Agree, Ruby was the one


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 11, 2018)

after scrolling through this thread, i have learned people have VERY different tastes regarding what they consider "aesthetically pleasing". IMO, under stated, sleek, is the way to go. to each his own i suppose.


----------



## qubit (May 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> after scrolling through this thread, i have learned people have VERY different tastes regarding what they consider "aesthetically pleasing". IMO, under stated, sleek, is the way to go. to each his own i suppose.


Right, this means you have to post a graphics card that you really like the look of!

_<qubit throws down the gauntlet.  >_


----------



## Artas1984 (May 16, 2018)

qubit said:


> I really want this for my graphics card collection. The soon to be mythical GTX 1050 3GB. *TPU news article*.



Looks like GTX1050 MINI TITAN.


----------



## RealNeil (May 16, 2018)

I bought one of these a while back. It comes complete with its own RGB light show.
While I have to admit that its easy on the eye, what really stands out is it's performance.
This is a fast GPU.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2018)

@RealNeil is that a 1080 Ti?

Ya, it looks great.


----------



## RealNeil (May 17, 2018)

qubit said:


> @RealNeil is that a 1080 Ti?



Yes it is.
saving for the second one now.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 17, 2018)

My graphics card looks hot and by hot I actually mean cool ....




Its design is obviously inspired by Jensen Huang's leather jacket  with one important difference that it actually looks good


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> My graphics card looks hot and by hot I actually mean cool ....
> View attachment 101078
> Its design is obviously inspired by Jensen Huang's leather jacket  with one important difference that it actually looks good


But whatabout the fans? /jk


----------



## BiggieShady (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> But whatabout the fans? /jk


Fans are busy discussing with amd fans in some thread here on tpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> Fans are busy discussing with amd fans in some thread here on tpu




















One extremely well developed card here.


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> View attachment 101084View attachment 101085View attachment 101086View attachment 101087View attachment 101088View attachment 101089View attachment 101090View attachment 101091
> 
> One extremely well developed card here.


Thats one sexy looking card. Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Thats one sexy looking card. Thanks



It's what is in my rig.


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

Oh you, and your... thanks again 
Edit: I admit I spent the last couple of minutes looking above^.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's what is in my rig.


I like how it has non-conventionally arranged VRM array and good components


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> I like how it has non-conventionally arranged VRM array and good components



3rd party design, like how gainward was back in the day


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

Geforce 970 @BiggieShady ? Get with the times, 970 is buried/kaput(3 and half gig of fast ram? wtf man)


----------



## BiggieShady (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Geforce 970 @BiggieShady ? Get with the times, 970 is buried/kaput(3 and half gig of fast ram? wtf man)


It's still bearable for my needs at 1080p ... and will be for another year or so with these prices


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

BiggieShady said:


> ill be for another year or so with these prices


Riding out the price fluctuation with a RX 480. You don't know what your missing out on @eidairaman1 maybe @BiggieShady. I originally wanted a a 1070.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> You don't know what your missing out on


I plan to pick up well preserved 1080 at silly price once new generation rolls out


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> These are going to be hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 100863
> 
> ...



I own the "Galactic Empire" edition.  It doesn't say "Titan X" in the red LED but actually "Galactic Empire, as strange as that may be.

Still, I agree:  Kickass cards.  And you could actually get them at msrp during the mining days...


----------



## RealNeil (May 17, 2018)

That Sapphire card is beautifully designed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Riding out the price fluctuation with a RX 480. You don't know what your missing out on @eidairaman1 maybe @BiggieShady. I originally wanted a a 1070.



Not moving till after Navi


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

The RX 480 has surprised me with the performance it's capable of minus overclocking. Forget this < I want to see beautiful cards posted.


----------



## GoldenX (May 17, 2018)

I love my current Sapphire R9 270X Toxic.


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Not moving till after Navi


Your after that SUPER-SIMD sweetness after Navi?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Your after that SUPER-SIMD sweetness after Navi?



Yup


----------



## RealNeil (May 17, 2018)

Sapphire designs great looking GPUs. They usually are fast and reliable too.
Here's one that I have on the parts shelf. Rx-280 Toxic. The best 280 that I ever had. Still works perfectly.





And here is another parts shelf GPU from Sapphire.
It's an R9-390X 8GB Nitro model.
It works like new and has only about three months usage on it.
It looks OK, but that blue Vapor-X that eidairaman1 posted just looks fabulous!


----------



## Outback Bronze (May 17, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I own the "Galactic Empire" edition.  It doesn't say "Titan X" in the red LED but actually "Galactic Empire, as strange as that may be.
> 
> Still, I agree:  Kickass cards.  And you could actually get them at msrp during the mining days...



That's awesome you've managed to source one.

I was looking at the NVidia website and there was none to be found.

Sorry to say it mate, but looks like I'm a Jedi : )

That worn look on the card is Boss. Not sure there has ever been a "Brand New" card with a worn look manufactured. Only used cards have that feeling lol  

Congrats on the purchase mate. You got a sweet card!


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2018)

From *TPU's unboxing article*, the RTX 2080 has to be the hottest looking card of the moment. Especially with the performance of that heatsink in news leaks, it looks great and is also of good quality for a change. Oh and that product box...


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 15, 2018)

@qubit I just love how that says *Inspired By Gamers *built by nVidia Oh yeah right whens the last time you heard an 1080Ti owner say out loud you know this GPU is really great an all but what it's really missing is some mega neato real time ray tracing cores yeah that'd make it just that little bit more special because we all know gamers spend all their ingame time just gawping at textures thinking ya know that could really do with some ray traced reflections and lighting


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 15, 2018)

qubit said:


> From *TPU's unboxing article*, the RTX 2080 has to be the hottest looking card of the moment. Especially with the performance of that heatsink in news leaks, it looks great and is also of good quality for a change. Oh and that product box...









qubit said:


> From *TPU's unboxing article*, the RTX 2080 has to be the hottest looking card of the moment. Especially with the performance of that heatsink in news leaks, it looks great and is also of good quality for a change. Oh and that product box...



The box reminds me of the GTX480/580 lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 15, 2018)

Not forgetting the venerable Voodoo II in SLI. In fact, up until a few months ago I still had a pair running in a Pentium II I'd built and rebuilt in the 90s and onwards.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 15, 2018)

Just got an AMD pair of cards. VEGA 56 AND VEGA 64. The 64 is the Red Devil and it's pretty nice looking. (maybe a tiny bit gaudy though)


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> Just got an AMD pair of cards. VEGA 56 AND VEGA 64. The 64 is the Red Devil and it's pretty nice looking. (maybe a tiny bit gaudy though)


You gotta post pictures of them!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 15, 2018)

Excuse me? The hottest looking card is ofc my ATi AiW X1900:






I miss the days when we had rendered artwork on the cards...

Oh and srsly who can compete with a literal 'golden' sample die?


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 15, 2018)

Didn't you get a lot of cables with those VIVO cards ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> View attachment 106900
> 
> 
> 
> The box reminds me of the GTX480/580 lol


I liked a lot of sapphire designs, but the design for Fury Trix is no.1 for me. Looks rad AF.Though nothing in recent history looks or has a cooler name than R9 Fury X.






Also,these looked super cool to me when I was a kid

Sapphire X800





PoV 6800


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 15, 2018)

Asus GTX 760 Direct CU II , looks badass


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 15, 2018)

I wish I could find better pics of these. 

M-ONE R9 290X Surge




M-ONE R9 290X Gold Edition


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 15, 2018)

That Powercolor is ugly as F. They have a great design for 390 though.

Anyway....


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 15, 2018)

qubit said:


> You gotta post pictures of them!



OK, here are the two VEGA GPUs along with an MSI 1080Ti card for size reference. The Devil card is three slots thick. The MSI is two and a half. The ASUS card is a dual slot card.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 15, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=asus+980ti+strix


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## dj-electric (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a new winner:










MSI did an absolutely incredible job designing their RTX cards.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 16, 2018)

Like Idk how the RX Vega64 Liquid card hasn't been posted here.  Its like sheer perfection. Love how simple and sleek it is.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> @qubit I just love how that says *Inspired By Gamers *built by nVidia Oh yeah right whens the last time you heard an 1080Ti owner say out loud you know this GPU is really great an all but what it's really missing is some mega neato real time ray tracing cores yeah that'd make it just that little bit more special because we all know gamers spend all their ingame time just gawping at textures thinking ya know that could really do with some ray traced reflections and lighting



I mean, you could say that about every cool innovation ever...

That said please do not start the brand wars in here.  We are discussing looks only and I could make a million similarly bad comments about Ruby.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> OK, here are the two VEGA GPUs along with an MSI 1080Ti card for size reference. The Devil card is three slots thick. The MSI is two and a half. The ASUS card is a dual slot card.
> 
> View attachment 106933
> 
> ...



I've got one of the Red Devils. It's more like 2 and 1/2 slots thick, at least for me. If I would have known, I would have never bought it though.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 16, 2018)

The red devil is a fat, fat card. My X299 ASUS board has sufficient PCIE slot spacing for two of them in Crossfire, but the 370X boards do not. Spacing is one inch less on all of them.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 16, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Like Idk how the RX Vega64 Liquid card hasn't been posted here.  Its like sheer perfection. Love how simple and sleek it is.


That GPU looks luxurious .


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 16, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> Like Idk how the RX Vega64 Liquid card hasn't been posted here.  Its like sheer perfection. Love how simple and sleek it is.



The problem I see with that design is, that the other hardware is not ready yet to fit that look. It´s always an isolated grey box, looking out of place in the most builds or places. It would fit the spongebob future where everything is chrome, but until we have chrome plated everything I´m having trouble to make this fit in.


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> The problem I see with that design is, that the other hardware is not ready yet to fit that look. It´s always an isolated grey box, looking out of place in the most builds or places. It would fit the spongebob future where everything is chrome, but until we have chrome plated everything I´m having trouble to make this fit in.


Agreed, it looks awful, like some kid's rough-hewn school metalwork project.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 16, 2018)

qubit said:


> Agreed, it looks awful, like some kid's rough-hewn school metalwork project.


As i said one word can describe thar Vega64........luxury.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 16, 2018)

Vega LC looks rad. For purely asthetic builds it's nicer than Titans,though if I had money to blow I'd build a PC with both RX64 LC and 2080Ti in it, hook rtx to my gaming monitor and Vega to a big ass TV.Equpped with an 14/16 core it could easily handle two games at once.Why ? Cause I could.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 16, 2018)

RealNeil said:


> The Devil card is three slots thick.





StrayKAT said:


> I've got one of the Red Devils. It's more like 2 and 1/2 slots thick, at least for me. If I would have known, I would have never bought it though.


My reference Vega 64 with a Morpheus II and regular 25mm thick fans is 3 ¾ slots. Which is pretty ridiculous. I mean...can you imagine? A damn near 4 slot graphics card? Insanity. 

Sure works good though.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 18, 2018)

May I propose this guy for hottest pcb design? Srsly, this thing provoked the 'want it now, and if I have to sell my car'-feeling faster then anything else for me yet.


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 18, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> May I propose this guy for hottest pcb design? Srsly, this thing provoked the 'want it now, and if I have to sell my car'-feeling faster then anything else for me yet.
> 
> View attachment 107051


That's unique .


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 27, 2018)

White PCBs.. 

Reminds me of the Triplex GF 4 Ti 4600 which is just like wow.. The ugly sticker in the cooler ruins it. 






https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/triplex-geforce4-ti-4600-millennium-silver.b4891


----------



## Flanker (Sep 27, 2018)

I've always liked these Gainward phantom cards, too bad I could never find a local retailer with them


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 27, 2018)

[URL=http://s365.photobucket.com/user/DieselCat18/media/DSCF0718.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> May I propose this guy for hottest pcb design? Srsly, this thing provoked the 'want it now, and if I have to sell my car'-feeling faster then anything else for me yet.
> 
> View attachment 107051


Given that it's a Fermi, I can't disagree it will be the hottest card here


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 1, 2018)

Flanker said:


> I've always liked these Gainward phantom cards, too bad I could never find a local retailer with them



Ditto. They even have easy to replace fans and cooling was well in order.


----------

